# Sheffield care girls Part 4



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Congratulations Deb Bee    

Welcome to the world Oliver    

Rach G - Euan and Imogen are gorgeous! Enjoy     

Rachel x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello ladies

Deb bee...       I'm soooooo pleased for you and DH, you must be over the moon.  

Elliebabe & Jon    congratualtions on the birth of Oliver, here's to a speedy recovery. Love to all three of you.   

Rach - awwww Euan and Imogen are soooooo cute! Hope you're well chuck  

Big hello to everyone else.  

Nicki 

xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

la la la la la    




Some days are great aren't they!!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Yup!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Let's hope we can have a few more days like today


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

More days like to day would be most welcome


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

wishing u all a happy mothers may every bodys dreams come true love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy Mothers Day

To those of you that are holding your babes in your arms, cherish every second!
To those of you that have your babes in your tummies, keep affirming how loved and wanted they are
To those of you still trying, don't give up on the dream girls, keep believing that anything is possible


lots of love to you  and your family's on this very special day

Love Rach, Euan and Imogen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hello All... 

Rach thats lovely,  ... 
well I keep pinching myself.. ...  still in shock... .. am sssoooooooooo HAPPY   ... hope everyones havin a good weekend apart from the snowy weather.... will pop on later me and dh cooking dinner....  ....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies 

Just a quick one to say hi to you all and hope you're all well.

Rach - The Mothers Day message was lovely  Hope you and the kids are well   ... It's so lovely to be able to say that 

Deb Bee - I hope you're doing well .... roll on the morning sickness  Meant in the nicest possible way you understand  

Puss - How's the bump coming along? Hope you're in 'over the bump' bellywarmers very soon  

Elliebabe - How's little Oliver? I hope you're well on the road to recovery hun   

piper - Is J doing any better with his teething? I'm finding that Holly's cheeks are getting redder by the day  

Linda - sending you some positive vibes hun for your tx    

caza - How's your little family? All good I hope 

nickinoo - Hope you get to SSR very soon   

To anyone I may have missed   

Well here at home things are lovely at the moment  Just had a new floor put down at home so any 'accidents' can be wiped up easily   Holly is hosting a 'coffee morning today for 2 of her playgroup friends   She's such a social butterfly you know!!!
Had a wonderful Mothers Day yesterday. Holly bought me a lovely CD despite me angling for diamond related gifts   
The card she bought me made me cry a bit because Ben had put the pen in her hand and helped her to 'sign' the card. She wouldn't let go of the pen!!!! Hope everyone else had a good day too.
Better sign off and get some toys out and get the kettle on!!!

Lots and lots of love

Michelle xxxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls Mrs carter its lovely when u see the bit of scribble i can remember that from elladee. elladee wrote my mothers day card it was fab. and its so nice to see on here over the last few months the little baby pics theres more and more to come   deb bee did they do a blood test a care i was just wondering what your levels was. DP birthday today were going for our lunch out so see u all later love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Rach, what a lovely message and what a gorgeous picture of Euan and Imogen under your name.... i can't wait to have a cuddle - i have everything crossed that dh makes it home in time.
Linda, not long now til you start hun.. and as you can see this is a lucky thread with loads of babydust flying around!
Elliebabe, How are you now? Hope you're getting better and able to enjoy young Oliver.
Caza, how is the sleeping going - have you tried baby secrets yet?
Puss, how are you? Do you have a bump yet? When is your next scan?
Debbee, How are you hun? Hope you're still taking it easy? Is your scan next week? Very excited for you 
Nicki, glad to see you back - do you have any dates yet?
Michelle, hope you and holly enjoyed your social today!
Still very miserable here with very red cheeks and lots of pain  I feel like cutting through the gums myself!!  
lots of love to you all
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

piper they went to bed at 6.30 last night had a feed at 1.30 then a feed at 5.00 then got up at 600 so not bad but could be better i am a bit fed up as i dont have a minute to my self my day just does not stop and dp is on nights so he is in bed all day the joy of kids sorry to moan i love them to bits love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All.. 


Piper - Teeth what did I say nothing but trouble... hope they come through pretty quick, and that Jack and Marysa feel alot better soon.... Is it this week your gonna see our rach...  

Rach - Hows everyone.... ,, love the piccies of Euan and Imogen there brill... .. hope your feeling better, are you still sore??.. Is DH off work at the mo...

Puss - Michelles right have you got the big knickers to go with that lovely Maternity bra....  ... Harvest ones all is safety gathered in.... Did you tell your Nan this weekend, bet she was over the moon... 

Elliebabe - Hope your feeling better hun, and making a speedy recovery, bet Olivers lovely... 

Michelle - Holly hosting coffee mornings... ,, hope shes got plenty of Rusks in.... ... Is holly teething as well??

Caza - DH on nights that sounds like fun... looks like you were up and down all night, didn't have a blood test Care have moved on to Home pregnancy sticks....

Linda - Whens your treatment start... bet your excited to get cracking.. 

Nicky - When do start??, maybe you and Linda will be cycle buddies... 

Pasha - Hope the holidays going well,, and the christening when you get back, 

Well better go and do some work.... ,, me am ok, have got scan booked in a couple of weeks.. .. still keep grinning starting to look like I've escaped from somewhere.... 

Catch you all later
Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

really reaaly p***ed off!!! 
Was at tiny talk this morning when a mum arrived late with her bubs and said..oh ****** has chicken pox, she must have been contagious last week and J & M were playing with her!!! So as the incubation period for the pox is 2 wks we can't take the chance that we have got it and so we can't visit rach, euan and imogen  Am so gutted as have really been looking forward to this visit.
On a positive note marysa's tooth has just started to cut through so hopefully she will be better tempered by tomorrow 
sorry about the me me me post, dh not back til tomorrow night so have none to rant at!
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

awww piper u always get one when i was at the clinic at Christmas on girl said we all have had the sickness bug the last couple of days   we got it a few days later rant on here when ever u feel like it Hun love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Piper - No wonder you were  , know you were looking forward to seeing the new arrivals and of course Rach... bet you could have slapped her... .well hope Jack and Marysa don't get chicken pox though you've enough on with the teeth.... Have you had Chicken Pox

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw Piper - what a shame - rant on girl!  

Can understand you being thoroughly hacked off at not being able to visit Rach & the twins - hope J&M don't get ill with it at the same time as teething,  sounds like that's plenty to cope with on it's own  

Big hi to everyone else -sorry have not done personals,  feeling a bit pooped and just longing for the settee   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening lovelies   

Deb Bee ~ Has it sunk in yet honey?  

Puss ~ You taking it easy?  Done any more pg shopping ?

Piper ~ Can't believe that, no wonder your a bit miffed 

Caza ~ How's you?

Rach ~ Hope your taking it easy.  How are Euan and Imogen doing?

Elliebabe ~ Hope your feeling better  

Pasha ~ Hope you are ok.

Michelle ~ Hollies coffee mornings sound full of fun  

Sorry if I have missed anyone off, it wasn't intentional 

We have got our tx schedule through so its all systems go, just need to pay for the tx  

xxxxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Lovelies

Hope you are all well  

Elliebabe - Hope you and little Oliver are ok.  

Rach - Hope you're all ok and settled!  

Michelle - I did giggle at Hollie's coffee mornings. Hope it went well. 

Deb bee - Hope you're ok and taking it easy.  

Piper - Hope you're ok, hope Jack and Marysa don't get the chicken pox.

Puss - How are ya chuck? 

Linda - Not long till you start hun. Hope you're ok.  

Hello to everyone I've missed.

Nicki 
xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys... 

Where are you all......... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

hi girls
I'm here Deb Bee!!!!! balancing Euan in one arm and typing with 1 finger so it won't be a long post! how many preggy tests you done now then girlie  i did a few even though I'd had blood results, just wanted to see it with my own eyes! has it sunk in yet

Puss - thankyou so much for the little animals they are sooooooooo cute!  it was really kind of you to send them, hope you can make it over for a cuddle at some point

Piper - we're really disappointed you could,nt make it too but we don't want the pox  hope the kids are still spot free  ant that you have a fantastic time at centre parcs

ellibabe - hope you and oliver are doing well and that you are well on the way to recovery 

lodgey - best of lucjk with the cycle hun, when do you actually start jabbing

nicki - whats happening with you hun, any sign of things starting

Michelle - she's a bit posh your girl isn't she hosting coffee mornings 

well best go feed this boy as i can see him wasting away before my eyes!!!!!!!!!! NOT!

lots pf love
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi All,
Debs, i'm here too! just not a lot to say - for once!! 
Well dh and i celebrating our 6th wedding anniversary today  and its my fil 80th b'day so a very hectic day today 
Not doing much today as we're off to centerparcs on Monday and we have a spa for 2 thing booked as well as a meal and evening with jazz  mmm can't wait! Luckily as yet we have no pox in this house, so fingers crossed it was a false alarm... couldn't take the risk though. Rach all being well we will descend on you on Friday on our way home from Notts. Can't wait to see your beautiful babies and give you all a big hug 
Debs, is the scan this week? or will i be home in time? If it is this week sending you loads of luck and please rach text me an update 
Puss, how is the tummy? expanding nicely? i was clearing out my drawers and found my biggest maternity trousers today - they were vast  Also found my old 30in waist jeans and wondered if i'll ever be able to get both legs in at the same time!! Have given myslf aq year and then they will get put out in the charity bags!
Elliebabe, are you home yet? how are you and Oliver getting on?
Toni, not heard from you for a while - i guess you're busy  let us know how you're getting on once you get a chance.
Linda, once you start jabbing time will fly hun!   
Nicki, any dates yet? 
Michelle, ae you busy keeping up with Holly's social life? Are you going back to work?
Caza, Is the sleep thing improving? Hope the clocks going forward helps you out hun!
Hope i've not missed anyone, see you all in a week when i should hopefully be feeling relaxed and refreshed!
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All..... 

Hope everyones enjoying the weekend, even though they go in a flash.. ,, well I'm ok me and dh keep talking to my tummy, if anyone saw us they'd think we were   mad... ... The cyclogest is keeping us entertained...if you know what i mean laydeessss  ... twice a day is some going..... ... 
Have got my scan booked on 2nd, Dh wasn't very happy when I booked it, I got rather upset, because a certain person there made some insensitive remarks... says he's going to say something when we go,...

Anyways.... 


Rach - Sounds like you've got everything under control... , can't wait to come and see you all, and have a cuddle, have only done 3 tests but gonna buy some more as i love looking at the result.. ...  hows Euan and Imogen doing, bet its a constant round of feeding and changing, How Fab... 


Piper -         to you both   how lovely Centerparcs, sounds fabulous withe the spa and everything, make sure you both relax and enjoy it...  glad theres no sign of the pox.... 


Puss - Hows it going matey, still pooped.. , get yourself on the sofa girl...  don't forget the biccies though.... ,, have we moved up another size in the trousers yet.. 


Elliebabe - Hope your making a good recovery, and hope that you and Oliver  are at home now... 


Michelle - Anymore coffee mornings for Holly,   or was that so yesterday and shes got other things planned, any news on Hollys op.... 


Caza - Hows the sleeping going, any better  , or will the clocks changing make it worse...


Linda - Have you paid the dreaded bill,,  when do you start jabbin, have you been for a crash course on injecting... 


Nickki - When do you start your treatment, . where abouts are you up to, ant appts at Care...


Pasha - Hi hope the hols were good.... 


Well Millicent Phantylicious    is bugging me to be feed so will catch you all later  ,, have a good one.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

i hope u ladies can give me some info on care sheffield im looking for a new clinic.Im 35 and i have ds from my 2nd ivf i then went on to do egg share 3 times all bfn i was all for giving up on tx but when i did a lot of research i found the clinic    iwas at was one of the bottom  for success rates only 11 percent so we thought it might be worth giving it a go elsewhere.I would be so so grateful if anyone could give me any information .

What are the average success rates.

Also i always over respond to the drugs and get 20 plus eggs so always manage grade 2 embies 1 been the best anyone else like me

thanks gac xxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi GAC,
Welcome to Sheffield Care! As you can see i was extremely lucky on my 2nd cycle and can't praise care enough. However there have been a few changes recently of a cost cutting nature, so i'm not sure how everything else is affected.
I believe Care has a very good success rate - certainly above 11pc. They also do not like to over stimulate you so will be keeping a close eye on you - aiming for quality over quantity. Hope that one of the others might be able to give you more info - good luck!
Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello Girls


I'm home at last, DH has been keeping you informed of my ups and downs and the very safe arrival of Oliver Jonathan, who is a complete treasure and has been worth the whole nine months.  Will fill you in briefly, blood pressure went sky high and was admitted to hospital with blinding headache, got worse and have lost sight in left eye, could come back or maybe not but compared to some, I have been very lucky, after CT scan, MRI scan, angiogram, lumpapucture, was all confirmed, definitely a stroke and now have got to go to sheffield for follow up appts to see why it happended, will it happen again.  Feel like a celebrity on maternity as this has never happened at barnsley to a pregnant woman before, had first class treatment.  Got incredibly tired and have to take it really easy.  DH has been amazing but Oliver is such a good baby that he makes it very easy.  Had an emergency c-section as they couldn't risk me pushing and the theatre was so packed with doctors, nurologists, cardiologists, glad all my bits wasn't on show lol lol.  DH has been keeping me upto date with all your news and am now going to try to remember.  Apologies if I forget somebody.  Only came out wednesday night and was admitted again yesterday and have only just come out again today, with more tablets, on about 16/20 a day, I rattle when I walk.


Deb-bee -  Huge huge congratulations on your BFP, I am so happy for you and Rob and wish you a very healthy pregnancy, have you had any symptoms, don't listen to me, it has been so worth it and God I love my little boy so much.  No too pregnancies are the same, I just had bad luck.

Puss - how you doing matey, is your waist expanding.  Have you told the familty yet.  So very pleased for you.

Piper - glad to hear the little'uns haven't got chickenpox, how inconsiderate for someone to go to playgroup when there children are not well, have a great time at centre parcs and Happy Anniversary.

Rach - glad to hear your enjoying Euan and Imogen, when I am feeling better and DH can drive me, I will pop over to see you bundles of joy.  I'm on total no visitors at moment as this wears me out.  I'm so happy for you and Murray.

Hope anyone starting tx, it works for you.

Sorry no more personals for now, but will be in touch.

xxxxx
Tracey, Jon & Oliver


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lovelies 

Elliebabe ~ Its nice to hear that your home at last.  Oliver sounds like an absolute dream.  Hope your taking it easy and if you need owt then please shout 

Deb Bee ~     at the Cyclogest, am not looking forward to that again.  Have you developed any other symptons?  In answer to your question no we haven't paid yet but will remind him this week.  Not long to go till the 4th.  Have had the training the other week, not sure about all this mixing but sure it will be fine 

Puss ~ You been and got any more pg clothes?  Sure you will need a whole new wardrobe soon  

GAC ~ Well to the thread.  When we had our appointment they give you a success rate that is relevant to you, your age, any problems etc which we never got before.  Look forward to getting to know you 

Rach ~ How's it going with Euan and Imogen ?  Have you got any pics yet?

Piper ~ Hope you have a lovely holiday, love Centre Parcs, which one you going to?

Michelle ~ Holly got any social events this week?

Nicki ~ Hi Honey, you had a good weekend?  

Pasha ~ Hope you are all well.

Hi to anyone else that I have missed, I'm sorry brains dying 

xxxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks piper and lodgey for replyingto my post do you mind me asking how much they charge for tx .Luckly with me been a quick responder i only need low doses of drugs, i was on 150iu of puregon last time for 11 days mind i think that may have been still too much cos a lot of my follies were measuring 24 to 26 so may have been too mature.

hi to everyone else i see this is a busy thread  bye for now gac xxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi GAC,
We're a bit quiet at the mo... this link should give you all the cost info. Care Sheffield tend to use suprefact to down reg and menopur for stimms.
http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/locations/sheffield/sheff_fees.shtml
HTH
Piper

Byee to everyone else - off on my hols 
Elliebabe, so glad you are home - look forward to catching up soon. xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning... 

Just thought I'd pop on quick to say Elliebabe nice to have you back, what a time of it you've had, my god you have had it rough, made me   about not having you bits on view in theatre...  , sounds like Oliver is an absolute treasure must know how poorly you've been... .... All we need now is a piccie don't ask me how to put them on though I've no idea in that department.. 
Not surprised you rattle when you walk, but if they all help to make you better, then get swallowing girl.... .... 

Well better go 

Piper - Have a nice Jolly at Centreparcs, have a Spa for me, and of course some yummy choccie puddin..... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Laydees

My little angels are still fast on having fed at 11pm (in bed by 12.15) and 4.30am OMG they went 5.5 hrs!!!!!!! Mum woke up before them and shot out of bed to check they were both ok!  lets hope they do that every night!

Elliebabe - Absolutely thrilled to have you back hun with your little bundle, bet you thought I was barking txting you last night to check how you were when you'd already posted but I'd not been on the BB  Sooo hope you make a full recovery hun and that you receive excellent care and attention to get you through these early days, its not easy looking after babes while recovering from the C section never mind a stroke as well! Don't blame you on the no visitors front you just give yourself  time and when you feel up to it we will come to you!

Deb Bee - Can we take bets on who said something insensitive   and I totally agree with DH something does need to be said when its not the Bl**dy first time!

Piper - Have a fantastic time at Centre Parcs - look forward to seeing you on Friday!

Puss - how are you doing honey, have you got a date for your 20 week scan yet?

Gac - welcome to the thread, as you can see I have also been extremely lucky to get pregnant on my third cycle with Sheff Care and have to say the treatment I received was on the whole excellent, I'm not sure on their success rates at the moment but they will definitely be higher than 11% that seems really low but I know it does depend on your personal circumstances, where have you had treatment before?

Hi to all of the other ladies and babies! hope you all have a fun week planned, I'm still inundated by visitors so should be kept occupied!

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for not posting in ages .... time to catch up 

Deb Bee - Not long now until the scan   Can't wait to hear whether you're going to be joining the twin set   Don't listen to insensitive comments   Still trying to think who might have said it Hope Rob gives them a piece of his mind!!

Rach - Sounds like Euan and Imogen are real little angels!! (I nearly typed Rhubarb and Custard then   ) 5.5 hours is fantastic   

piper - Thank goodness J&M didn't get chicken pox. Hope center parcs is fab fun  

Puss - Hope you're getting bigger by the day   It's easter soon so you'll be able to have lots of lovely choccy eggs   ... maybe you and Deb Bee could have a marathon choccy munching session together  

elliebabe - I'm so happy to see that you're home with Oliver. Your post was really touching ... I had a little cry as I'm relieved to see all is well. You're probably one of the bravest people I know  

caza - How are you hun? Did the clocks going forward make any difference to sleeping patterns? Hope so  

Gac - Welcome to the Sheffield Care thread. As you can see the success rates on this thread alone speaks volumes!! I'm happy to say that I think Care are wonderful and they helped me and my husband to welcome our beautiful little girl into the world. Good luck with everything  

Nicki - How are you hun? Any news on your tx? 

Linda - How is the jabbing going? Are you ready for any scans yet? .... ooooh it's so exciting 

anyone I may have missed .... sorry .. didn't mean to.

Well as for us .... 

No news yet on Holly's little op. If I haven't heard anything by the end of this week I'm going to call the hospital. Poor little mite has started with what I think may be eczema!!! We have a doctors appointment today so I'm going to be quite firm and not be fobbed off!! Holly's coffee morning went down a storm  she was the model hostess and giggled and smiled all morning  It was soooo lovely to see her interacting with the other children. MY house was an absolute tip by the time they'd all done but it was worth it. WE're planning another one very soon so until then it's just playgroup for our social butterfly  
Right ... madam is screaming at her bumble bee ... better save him 

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Well i'm definately expanding - best described as "barrel shaped" I think at the moment      

We've finally gone public with the news;  it was either that or a "im not fat I'm pregnant" t-shirt.  Well ok, to be honest it's probably a combination of fat and pregnant,  but they're not to know that are they!  

Have started with heartburn over the last few days which is a bit of pain, so it's gaviscon here I come as I need to have that well under control in time for happy Easter egg munching  

Not bought any more maternity clothes yet - the jeans are great and have been on every weekend so far,  but my last work skirt is starting to bulge so think I'm going to have to invest soon..

Elliebabe - it's fantastic to hear you're home with Oliver,  he sounds like a little angel.  Crikey,  it sounds like all you were missing in that theatre was a film crew - talk about a full house.  Thank heavens it went well and you're both safe and sound at home now.  It's good to hear all the docs are looking after you so well and I really hope you make a full recovery soon.

Rach - wow, the sleeping thing seems to be going very well doesn't it - let's hope it continues!! How are you recovering yourself - hope you're feeling less sore and able to get around a bit better now hun    

Deb Bee - Definately say something if someone upset you hun,  they really should know better    So how are you doing - hope you're not feeling yucky,  any cravings (other than the one for chocolate of course...) 

Piper - think I've missed you as you'll be in Centreparcs now - but i'm sure you'll have a great time - we loved it when we went last year!

MrsC - lol at the thought of Holly playing the social hostess - that's it,  start her off early -she sounds like a natural  

GAC - hello & welcome!  Can recommend Care Sheffield too,  they were always great when I was there.  Dr Shaker was the usual consultant I saw - a really lovely guy!  Why don't you give them a call - I'm sure they'd be happy to send you loads of information about prices & success rates.  I think there's also a report & success rate stats for them on the HFEA web site you could take a look at too..  

Linda - Which protocol are you going to be doing,  hope you're getting underway soon - i couldn't wait to get going once the schedule arrived!    Deb & I once considered robbing a bank when tx bills were due,  decided one next to M&S would be best so we could pick up something nice for tea before making a getaway...  

Nickinoo - Hi there,  what's going on at your end hun?  

Well,  off for another date with my settee guys - feel a snooze coming on  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Please someone buy all the chocolate all I seem to be doing is stuffing my face with chocolate...  I know thats nothing new, but am on overdrive at the mo,   good job your helping me out puss with the choccy and then theres Easter yummy....... am ok otherwise, scan next Monday afternoon excited, nervous a mixture of emotions really, but doing ok... 


Puss - Yippeee your Public, bet you were well chuffed telling people your wonderful news... .. Barrel Shaped  ....,,, get the gaviscon as you say Easter is around the corner...  

Rach - Thats brill 5.5 hours  .. Have we any more piccies of Euan and Imogen yet... , know what were like on here... ... how you feeling in yourself, managed to get out the front door yet... 

Piper - Hope the jollys going well, and your havin a great time... 

Michelle - Can just see Holly being a socialite the hostess with the mostest... , can see her having her own diary soon..  .. hope you hear something soon about Hollys op...

Elliebabe- Hope your doing ok... ...

Caza - Hows it going on the sleeping front.... ... any sucess...

Gac - Welcome can only repeat what the other laydees have said, have you got an appt with them booked.. 

Linda - Have we started yet... ... let us know how your getting on..

Nickki - Hows things, what you up to... 

Well better go and do some work , Hi to anyone I've missed ...  see you all later...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ladies  

Sorry haven't been on for what seems ages but have been busy with work and working away from home isn't helping therefore NO internet connection  

I will try and catch up this weekend but will try and keep you updated as and when I can, sorry  

Hope everyone is OK.

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie to say have a good weekend everyone 
I'm off to Alton Towers tonight as it's my birthday tomorrow!!  Staying in the hotel tonight and then off into the park itself in the morning .... with priority passes to get to the front of the queues 
My Mum is coming here to look after Holly but it'll be the first time I've left her overnight   I'm sure I'll be on the phone every 5 minutes  

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

* Michelle* ~       for tomorrow. Hope you have a fantastic day and get spoilt rotten. 

*Puss* ~ Great news on going public. Its always difficult when you look at someone and you think are they or aren't they 

*Deb Bee* ~   just in case there is a shortage of chocolate where you are there's loads up here  

*Rach* ~ Sounds like you've got 2 ickle ones that like their sleep. Long may it continue 

*Nicki* ~ How was work this week? Getting any busier?

*Piper* ~ Hope your havin a great time, which one did you go to? We have just booked to go to Sherwood Forest in July 

*Gac* ~ How you doing?

*Elliebabe* ~ Hope your taking it easy, Oliver sounds like a complete angel 

*Caza* ~ How's you? 

Well good news is the bill has now been paid  All systems go

xxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all!
Notice you've been quiet without me  
Just  a quickie tonight - will post properly over the weekend...
Just wanted to tell you all that Euan and Imogen are gorgeous!  They have both managed huge cuddles from their Auntie Piper and I think Uncle John managed a quick cuddle too DH had his hands full trying to stop my little monsters from destroying Rach's house!
But have to say am very impressed as Rach managed to feed and water us admirably whilst looking after Euan and Imogen - she has put me to shame   Rach, it was lovely to see you today - you are doing brilliantly and the babes are fab. Can't believe Marysa was that small though! Hope my monsters didn't scare you too much - they're not too bad really!!
Debbee, tonnes of luck for monday hun, i will have everything crossed for that scan! Sorry to hear about the remark - you should definitely complain (i think i can guess who and what was said ) 
Puss, lol about the t-shirt!! Can't believe you can still fit in any of your clothes - you must need to eat more choccie!! 
Right am off to drown myself in wine  will finish posting later
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls Mrs carter







deb bee







4 Monday piper have a nice weekend well i have been making an easter bonnet for elladee . maddison and jacob r still sleeping the same maddison is all over the house just rolling . ellibabe how r u keeping. puss how do u feel now u have shouted it from the hills rach sound like your doing a great job with your cute little ones any one herd from Toni how her little ones r big hi to any one i have missed love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you are all having  a lovely weekend and that your nicely getting into practise for the Easter Bunny coming!

Michelle -   Hope you had a great time at Alton towers

Dee Bee - My butt will be glued to this seat constantly logging on , on Monday to see how the scan went, can i safely say that its in the afternoon so i at least get something Ddne in the morning 

Puss - Don't think i had a hope of getting into normal clothes at your stage so I'm impressed, you must of course up your chocolate intake to compensate!

Caza - ooh easter bonnet making, that sounds technical, I've not got a creative bone in my body so not looking forward to that stage! Last time I spoke to Toni she was doing great, must give her a proper ring this week!

Piper - Absolutely wonderful to see you yesterday! can't believe the size of your two  when I look at some of the clothes I have for mine I can't imagine them being that big but i guess looking at yours it won't be that long! Hope the Photo of us eating buns came out well   can you get DH to email me me any good photos 

Lodgey - Hhmm Paying thats the painful bit done  Happy jabbing not long till you get started now

Well everything is ticking along nicely with us! Kids seem to change daily must try and get some more photos done tomorrow!!, they are both eating well although Euan is a martyr to his wind and Imogen's eyes are bigger than her belly and we occasionally get a bit of puking! (don't know who she takes after!!!) They both sleep reasonably well although I can't wait for it to be longer  DH is back at work so I've been coping on my own! Apparently far to well for my mothers liking she was hopping for more mercy missions  so I've said she can have them for a couple of hours this week so I can either catch up on some jobs or some sleep depending on how I feel! Its driving me mad not being able to drive as feel very isolated but not too much longer now and then we can hopefully join a few groups and get out and about!!

well  i can hear Imogen statring to stir so best go and feed the girlie!

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies - seem to have developed a pooter problem - keeps crashing ( will i get to post this I ask myself!!)    Just popped on to wish Deb Bee well for tomorrow afternoon - i'll be on tenterhooks all day waiting to hear news of your little bean - big hug to you hun..  Hi to everyone else - now lets see if this one works....  love Puss xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Well I feel that nervous, am driving dh round the twist... 

Rach - you can do some jobs this morning, my appt isn't till late afternoon...  Sounds like your visit from piper went well.. more piccies please... 

Piperc -Hope you had a relaxing time at centreparcs.. ... hope you got some piccies as well of Euan and Imogen and Jack and Marysa, bet you had a great time... 

Puss- Brought any new clothes yet... , hope the pooter gets better soon.. ,, how you feelin any cravings..... 

Michelle - Belated  ,, hope you had a good time at Alton Towers, and wasn't to sick going on all those rides... 

Caza - Easter bonnets very good... bet theres gonna be lots of easter eggs in your house... 

Elliebabe - Hope you all doing ok.... 

Linda - When do you start jabbin...  what kind of work do you do...

Nickki - hows things with you...  

Well better go, drive myself round the bend abit more, catch you all later...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Deb Bee - OK I'm already like a cat of hot bricks!!!!! thinking of you hun and everything we own is crossed!!!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Just whizzed on to wish Deb bee and DH lots of love for today  Can't wait to hear about bubba   ...... will there be one or two  

Back to do personals later 

xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

hee hee!
I'm pacing already too!  Debs sending you all the luck in the world today, don't spose you fancy sending texts from the scanning table??  Will keep everything crossed for you - are we looking at teatime?
Have a few good shots of Imogen and Euan and a fab shot of Rach and I with cakes and Jack and Euan!!  Yes mine was a chocolate cake  Jack wanted to climb into the rocker chairs despite it already being occupied but apart from that the visit was successful. Still can't believe that J & M were that little 9 mths ago!
Almost lunchtime so have to go.... debbee lots of     for you and dp 
loads of love and stuff
piper xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello ladies,

deb bee... hope the scan has gone well !!

look forward to reading all about it....very exciting!!

lots of love

ruby74 x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...    

Well what can I say the scan was fantastic, One little bean was present... with fetal pole and heartbeat....   they said everything looked ok, me and dh just blubbed, they had to fetch more tissues for dh, it was very emotional....   Have booked me in for another scan next Thursday, just to check on things, and for my piece of mind and then hopefully will kick me out....    


Luv
A very happy, grinning, blubbing couple x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Fantastic news!!!   
Am very very pleased for you and dh!! 
Bet you can't stop looking at that gorgeous piccie can you 
Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy hun, you deserve it!
Big smile on my face now  

Oh Puss, Debbee, my lucky doppler has been returned to me complete with new tub of gel, so if either of you would like it then please let me know. I found a heartbeat from about 10 wks, can't remember when Rach found it, but quite quickly 

love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just a quick one from me as still having problems looking at computer for too long and catching up on posts takes it out of me.

Deb-bee - great news on scan, I am so happy for you and DH, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, you both deserve it.

Rachg - you sound like mother Theresa, Oliver had his first 5 hours last night, apart from that it has been 3 hours.  DH is still at home, so helping out but doesn't like the dirty nappies much.  When a little stronger, would love to pop over and introduce oliver to Euan and Imogen.  Take care.

Piper - glad to have you back and glad you enjoyed the break, is your DH away now or have you got him at home for a while.

Puss - so glad your public now and enjoying your pregnancy, take great care.

MrsCarter - Happy Birthday.

Anybody else, good luck.


xxxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver xxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Deb Bee - WooHoo Fantastic news made up for you!!!!!!

will catch up properly tomorrow!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Pooter back under control for the moment - it was crashing when I pressed "enter" for some reason,  but DH has given it a Paddington stare and it's behaving itself again now  

Wore maternity trousers for work today for the first time - not a great success I have to say,  spent all day hitching them up!  
Honestly,  I think they'd have hit the floor a couple of times if I hadn't caught them in time - can you imagine the mortification!
Think judicious use of a safety pin is called for  (or failing that,  some braces!!)

Deb Bee - I'm so pleased for you both; it's absolutely fantastic to see that little pulsing heartbeat for the first time isn't it!  Me n DH  are sporting big cheesy grins for you  

Elliebabe - good to hear from you,  i hope you're recovering well and feeling a bit stronger every day  

Rach - hope you're not going too stir crazy hun - how long is it till you can drive?  Me n Deb would love to arrange a cuddle visit too (we'll come bearing cake too - is that the entry fee?   ) - will PM you to work out when it's convenient for us to descend...

Piper - Can you mail any of the piccies - specially the one of you both stuffing yourselves with cake      So what did you get up to at Centreparcs?  Did you do any of the stunningly energetic activities - if so we'd all be very proud of you!  I'd love to try the doppler - just a tadge concerned about frightening myself witless not being able to find a heartbeat - was it difficult the first time you & Rach tried it? 

Clur - hi there hun -still with us I see,  you must be getting very near to "lift off" now   Sending a big hug for you and him indoors   

Mrs C - hope you had a lovely birthday,  how was Alton Towers?  I'm a real wuss with rides - a Waltzer is about my limit!  Anyway,  hope you had a great time and didn't have any "pavement decoration" incidents  

Caza - wow, your mention of Easter bonnets brings back memories of having one when I was very small - well done you for making one for Elladee,  it sounds really good fun  

Linda - Horrid bit over with (parting with the cash!) - when do you get underway? 

Right,  I'm off to look for that safety pin!

ttfn
Puss
xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a flying visit I wanted to say well done to Deb Bee on your scan am rite chuffed for ya.

Hope everyone else is OK.

xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb bee







on your scan so happy for you Mrs carter and piper did u enjoy your week end. puss did u not get ajustable ones  . as for me a bit of shopping for holiday clothes for the little ones it was packed will go next week when its a bit quieter . taking elladee to the play zone tomorrow so another busy day for me see u all soon love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin Mornin.... 


Nearly Easter.... ..Yummy...., time off work even better yippee........ , hope everyones ok, seems like were gonna get some nice weather for Easter but I won't hold my breath.... .. Me and Dh are still on cloud nine after seeing little bean on the scan, were sooo thrilled..... 

Puss - Maternity trousers...lets hope the pin doesn't break, OMG can you imagine, best not to I say... your britches round your ankles.... ... More chocolate biccies are called for i think.... 

Rach - Feel very left out of the cake party... ... hows Euan and Imogen   and of course you and hubby... hows it going now dh is back at work.... 

Piper - Should have know you'd be in the thick of the choccy cakes... ... hope they were yummy, have you had the piccies done yet we need to see some more of all the clan meeting... 

Elliebabe - Glad your doing better.. , when your up to it can we have a piccie of oliver to... 

Caza - Hows the Easter bonnet making going... .. did elladee enjoy play zone... 


Linda - Come on, tell us when your getting started, or have you started already.. 

Nikki - Hello, where are you.... 

Michelle - How was Alton Towers, how many times did you ring your Mum to check on Holly... 


Clur - Are you still with us... ... ssooo exciting.... ...  try jumping up and down.... , can't wait till your bubba's here to... 

well better do some work, for a change... , catch you guys later

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies!



Sorry its been so long since I posted, I try to check in every day but then never seem to have chance to actually post!
Euan and Imogen are doing great they are four weeks old today and I don't know where the time has gone! Had them weighed yesterday and Euan is now 8lb 5oz and Imogen is catching up quick and is 8lb 1oz and has now grown out of some of her small baby clothes how scary is that! They both have an obscene amount of clothes thanks to my wonderful family and friends! :shock: I've had to move all the bigger stuff to big suit bags under their cots as their wardrobe is full!

Puss - On the subject of clothes I can remember the hitching up stage and did consider braces at one point, I have loads of clothes that you and Deb Bee can lend if you want them to save you spending a fortune on stuff that only gets worn for few months! I'm now attempting to get back into pre-pregnancy stuff  (can manage joggers!) :lol: not even considering dieting at the moment but currently weighing in at 1st 6lb heavier than the start of the IVF cycle but could do with loosing 2st to be really comfortable, its my birthday in a couple of weeks so thinking of getting back on the straight and narrow after that. I would definitely lend the doppler I loved it and never had any problems finding both heartbeats from about 13 weeks so it should be now problem at your stage, once I could feel good movements I used it less and less but it was so reassuring at the inbetweeen stage!

Deb Bee - Still grinning for you hun  Would love a visit from you and Puss, have emailed you about it

Piper - the Bun picture is well funny!

Hope you have all your Easter eggs bought ladies (for yourselves of course :lol: )

Well best go Have just heard my daughter fart on the monitor how funny is that  she definitely takes after her mum!

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

alrite girls!

deb bee....fantastic news about the scan, how ace is it to see your baby there on screen!, bet you cant wait til the next one. im so chuffed that all of us have finally made it 

puss.....falling down trousers, could i suggest what every pregnant person should have as a staple in her wardrobe.......DUNGAREES....DENIM PREFERABLY!!! .
ALTHOUGH YOU"D PROBABLY GET SOME DODGY LOOKS IN THE OFFICE. but at least they dont fall down 
.

am still here.....desperatley fed up...but enough moaning.
have a crackin easter.
luv ruby74 x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening Ladies  

Just thought I would let you know that the first jab last night went well.  Forgotten how painful a small needle (was gonna put prick    ) can be    So here goes        Was in the hotel last night so also managed to do my relaxation cd which helped enormously so going to try and do that every day from here on in 

So what's everyone got planned for Easter then?  The weather is supposed to be here to stay for a few days so it will be lovely if that's the case.

Hope you are all well, will catch up later.

xxxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Girls

Hope you are all well and enjoying this lurvely  

Linda - glad the jabbing went ok (I did   at the prick comment  ). 

deb bee - glad the scan went well hon  

Elliebabe - Hope you're feeling a bit better.  

Rach -   at Imogen farting down the monitor, bless her! 

Hello to Puss, Piper, Michelle, Caza and anyone else I have missed. 

We have an appointment at CARE on Tuesday to see the Egg share nurse. We haven't booked in for the SSR yet but wanted to get things moving so that once he's had it done we can more or less get straight on with it!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  

Nicki 

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning  

Just wanted to say that I hope your all having a lovely weekend  

Jabs are going fine, although last nights really stung  , but I have read about that.

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey girls

where are you all?  still pigged out on chocolate?  that nice bunny brought me a big box of thorntons after i dropped a few hints 

Piper - hope it went well down at your mums and that the traffic wasn't too horrendous 

Puss - are you in a chocolate stupor hun, your very quiet hope everything is ok

Deb bee - are you both still grinning, bet you can't wait till Thursday for the next scan 

Lodgey - great news that you are off and running again, i remember the stinging ones well  whens your first blood?

Nicki - Hope your Egg share appt goes well today

Ellibabe - hope your enjoying Oliver and progressing well yourself, can't wait to see your little bundle!

Everything is good with us, had a lovely Easter with dad at home for four days, back to reality now though! Trying to get the kids into a bath and bedtime routine they are loving the bath bit but not really keen on the bed bit unfortunately!  oh well we will persevere! I guess they are still very little for any sort of routine!

Best go feed them AGAIN!!!!!! they are bottomless pits!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys... 

Hope i can manage to post....

Sorry not been around, my pooter is about dead....  .... so haven't been able to log onto anything... really cheesing me off....   My brother has been looking at it and thinks its a hopeless case needs reformating rebuilding,etc, whatever that means...  told me to take it to a proper repair shop see if they can do anything.... will have to see how much.....
If I can pop on tomorrow will let you know how scan went, but feeling really nervous...

Hope you all had a fab easter and not to many eggs.... ..says her who now looks like an Easter egg....after all my munching.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Snap - my pooter's been playing up too - first it was doing strange things whenever I tried to post on here,  then it's power supply decided to go all "delicate" too...  Anyway,  DH has just performed open case surgery so hopefully I'm all mended now   

Right - who got loads of Easter chocolate and who's still got some left  

I'm still munching through mine - happiness truely is a fridge and cupboard full of the stuff - sigh.... 

Did a bit of gardening at the weekend,  really was a bit - some easy weeding and manicuring of last years dead growth,  etc.  but my shoulders and neck were killing me the next day - what a wimp!!    Mind you,  my poor old DH was attacking huge bushes and doing all the hard stuff and could hardly move too - we're just not cut out for the outdoor life are we  

Linda - hope the jabs are going well hun - glad to hear you enjoyed the relaxation tape,  I think it was Deb who said she kept falling asleep when she tried it! Fingers crossed for some lovely juicy follies when they scan you  

Nicki - hope the appt went well and they're getting everything lined up for you to proceed when you're ready  

Deb - Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow - they'll be despatching you to the tender mercies of the NHS after   

Rach & Piper - thanks for the photo's girls - hope to see you soon  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls had a good easter went to skeggi for the day it was packed and a bit chilly too but dry there was not many places that was kiddy friendly for changing and feeding jacob has got his first tooth there both teeving they have two dvds laptops mobiles   sorry bad joke they both have colds that must be with teething deb good luck with your scan Roach the bath and bed thing is still hectic for me piper lovely pics lodgey hope u don't have too many bruises have u had a scan on your follies yet big hi to any one i have missed love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Just a quickie as balancing Euan on my knee and he's not happy!!!


 Piper 

Lots of love
Rach, Murray, Euan and Imogen


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Sorry just a quick one, being updating webpage, hope you enjoy photo?

 to Piper - Have a good one

Deb-bee - good luck with scan today.

Hope everyone else is well and will catch up later.

xxxx
Tracey, Jon and Oliver xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...  :

Well have been for my scan, it was Fantastic little bean was the correct size,,   and the sac and little beanie had grown alot bigger since my scan last week....   ssoooo me and Dh are very happy silly grins you know the drill girls...  ...  So they have kicked me out... .. never thought it would happen its just so brill.... 

Will pop on later if pooter holds out.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Piper....         

Hope you have a fabulous day and have had lots of lovely presents and cards...   and a lovely    day for you to..... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Yayyy two great things to celebrate today then  

 to Piper,  hope you have a lovely day with loads of cuddles & cake  

And   for Deb Bee too,  fab news hun - one little growing beanie,  loads of cheesy grins   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Piper ~   hope you have been spoilt rotten today  

Deb Bee ~      fab news on your scan.  Is your jaw still aching from smiling ?

Puss ~ Take it easy with the gardening I would sit back and eat the rest of your chocolate    

Elliebabe ~ How are you and Oliver doing?

Rach ~ Can't believe your 2 are a month old ~ where has the time gone?

Nicki ~ Hope your feeling better  

Caza ~ How's you?

Haven't been for any scans yet as still d/regging, due to go on Wednesday but thats dependent on when   arrives.  Does anyone know how long after starting d/regging that  arrived?

 to anyone I've missed, brains a bit screwed at the moment


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls







piper hope u have a lovely day deb bee glad your scan went well don't u just wish u could have one every week. ellibabe love the pic of oliver. lodgey carnt remember but i never new what i was doing half the time i just took instructions eg take tabs now start jabs rach time just flys by i Carnot believe how quick maddison and jacob have grown any way see u all soon love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Deb Bee - wonderful news hun Sooooooooo happy for you and DH, good luck back with the NHS! I've got to say the care I received was excellent!

Caza - love the new photo of the kids!

Lodgey - Buggered if I can remember hun I think I've blanked most of it from my mind! Give the clinic a ring if your worried

Puss - you just take it easy in that garden , get your feet up and eat more chocolate  but just be warned you may end up at weight watchers with me 

Piper - Hope you had a lovely day for your birthday

We went to our first birthday party yesterday and my little critters slept through most of it when they could have been getting loads of attention and then wanted loads of attention when I was back on my own! Must get them trained better!

Have a great day, I'm off the baby clinic this afternoon for the first time to get them weighed!

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Thanks for all the birthday wishes, another year older  But amazingly this year was my first birthday where i got a 'happy birthday mummy card'   Had a lovely day, dh took the day off to help me with j & m. Was a well needed break as m had a tummy bug which started on monday night and has been really poorly, i had to starve her for 24 hrs  And i was drowning under a sea of pukey washing!!!  She is back to normal now just waiting for her bottom end to dry up . Do you know the hardest thing was i was told to give her sugary squash to drink to keep her strength up.... well went to tesco express and of the 20 odd bottles on the shelf only one bottle was with sugar!!! All of the others were no added sugar, sugar free etc  luckily have discovered that m & j like full sugar vimto  
Debbee, completely fab news that the scan was so good! Scary being signed off though isn't it! Can't wait to see those scan piccies 
Linda, if i remember rightly when i did long protocol my af arrived the weekend before i went for bloods, so will start an af dance for you hun, she should be with you any day.
Rach, gorgeous pics of E & I, they seem to have grown so much already, can't wait to get another cuddle. Good luck with the weighing!
Puss, you must be due another scan soon, bet you can't wait? enjoy the chocolates - its good for the baby 
Caza, glad to see you posting, bet lifes hectic for you!
Michelle, hope you had a good birthday - what a lot of aries there are on this thread!
Nicki, hope the appt goes well and that you have a date to aim for.
Love to you all
Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Piper ~ Glad to hear that M is feeling better

Thanks girls for your advice  will sit tight and hope  arrives.

I don't know about you but we got loads of information about everything and now I can't remember a thing


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Hope everyones doing ok.... ... what a fantastic day, lovely and sunny, only trouble nothing to wear.... 

Piper - Glad you had a lovely birthday, and a happy birthday mummy card awhhhh . '' hope marysa is feeling better, just hope jack doesn't catch it.. can you believe that with the sugary drink... all no sugar.. 

Rach - Yep you definately need to get Euan and Imogen more trained asleep through all the party festivities, bet you enjoyed being out and about... , any cream cakes about.... 

Puss - Gardening now that sounds like hard work.... for dh... ,, hope your taking it easy, even chocolate eating can be ssoooooo tiring.... hows it going on the clothes front....

Caza - Hows everyone, sounds like the weather was ok for skeggie, bet you had your hands full though... 

Elliebabe - Lovely piccies of Oliver, bet your all so happy, hope your feeling better, and get back to your old self soon... 

Michelle - Hope everyones ok your end, hows Holly any news on her op.... 

Linda - Hope Af turns up soon for you,, as for remembering stuff, think its the drugs makes you scatter brained, talking personally of course...  


Nikki - How you feeling any better... 

Well better go, sunshine and biccies calling.... catch you all later..

luv
Deb Bee xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all!
How are you? What a fab weekend - hope you all enjoyed it! 
Managed a last minute get together with Puss and Debbee to visit with euan and Imogen  oh and rach of course!! 
It was fab to see you all, lovely to see Puss and Debbee growing and to have a nosey at the fab scan pictures!! Exciting times.
Euan and Imogen have grown so much already and had a lovely stroll in the park while Jack and Marysa had their first goes on the swings. Such fun 
Rach, thank you soo much for my pressie, i picked it up this morning    and Jack says thankyou too, although you really shouldn't have! Gorgeous picture of E & I which i shall pop on my fridge to be shown off to everyone! Enjoy being younger than me for the next couple of days before you catch me up again!! 
Elliebabe, The photos of Oliver are gorgeous and glad to hear he is being a good boy for his mummy  Can't wait to meet him, hopefully when you've recovered hun - keep us posted as to how its all going. Had finally got your card ready for posting and Rach has kindly agreed to be postman for me 
Linda, Are you resembling a pin cushion yet  Gosh i remember those days!!! Loads of luck for wednesday - did af rear her ugly head? Hope its all on track, sending you lots of    
Caza, How are your littlies doing? I'm worn out running after J&M! Why don't they ever move in the same direction??!! 
Hi to Michelle, Nicki, Pasha and anyone else my poor addled brain has forgotten to mention!
love to you all
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Just a quick post because I'm at work.... ... supposedly working... ,, just wanted to say how much I throughly enjoyed catching up with Rach, Puss and Piper yesterday, and of course seeing Euan and Imogen and Jack and Marysa it was fantastic, to see the new babies and how much Jack and Marysa have grown... 
And of course to see Puss's Bump which is coming along nicely... 
Have to say the little fuddle, and the Choccy cake went down lovely...yummy... .. was really nice to catch up with you all again...

Gotta go
Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quick post and no     I even went out for lunch in white linen trousers yesterday and she still didn't bother with an appearance.  Have spoken to Care this afty and they said to ring in when it does finally arrive.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Love to all.

xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Lodgey,
Is there any chance of a natural miracle hun? It has been known 
If not GRRRR!! lots of af dances coming your way!
Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We have been told that it can happen whilst d/regging but TBH not sure as can't remember if we have had   ,


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

wow even better immaculate conception     
Oh well i'll keep dancing for you and if you keep wearing those bright white pants she's sure to arrive 
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Linda

Can't believe AF didn't make an appearance with White Linen trousers... ,, well all do you an AF Dance..      come on AF or try  ...... 

Or as Piper says it could be an Immaculate conception...  

Deb Bee x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








   immaculate conception now thats a good one 

Still not here   but what is here is a nice cold 

Keep dancing girls, although Deb Bee don't do too much.

Deb Bee ~ How's your  coming along? Have you had much sickness? I think you need to get a ticker 

Piper ~ J & M keeping you on your toes?

Rach ~ How's Euan and Imogen doing?

Elliebabe ~ How are you and Oliver doing?

Puss ~ How's the chocolate diet going? Personally I've taken up the Ben & Jerry's diet 

Caza ~ Hope you are well.

 to Nicki, Pasha and Michelle


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie to Care, do you mind if i join you girlies? I'm a bit scared and nervous at the mo, were gonna start first ICSI when next AF arrives but i dont really know what to expect. Every time i look at those needles i've been sent i nearly pass out cos im a real chicken with things like that, and my dh has a severe phobia of needles, blood and hospitals so were a right pair. Anyway, i'll stop whingeing now, hope you are all doing ok and i'll have my fingers crossed for all of us that we all get the babies we want. Congrats to those ladies who are pregnant and have already had babies with care, theres some gorgeous baby photos on this page. Hope to chat with you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Leanne ~ Welcome to the thread    It can be a bit daunting to start with but am sure that you will get lots of support from Care and of course us    The needles aren't so bad once you have got started, to be honest its more the thought of the injections than the injections themselves, I promise you.

Please feel free to ask us any questions you may have.

 to everyone else and no your not going mad I have changed my user name, won't bore you with the reasons why  

Linda x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning.... 


Linda - Thank god for that I thought I was going mad, when I spotted your name I thought it was me that was going  ..... Scooby very nice.... ... hope AF is on the way....


Leanne - Welcome... ... youll find everything you need to know on here, the girls are great, full of information... ... as for the needles nobody was more scared than me,my dh hates blood, but as linda says its more the thought than actually doing it, when you've done it a couple of times am sure you'll be fine...   


Puss - How you going,, , chocolate diet still going well...  hows baby bump.... 


Piper - Hows everyone, is Marysa back to her usual self yet...  hope Jacks ok, glad he didn't catch the bug... ...


Rach - Were you going to a Toddler group on Monday, or am I making it up... ,, hope Euan and Imogen and of course you and hubby are ok... 


Elliebabe - hope your doing ok, and enjoying baby Oliver... 


Caza - Hope your ok... 


Well me... ... booked in to see the Dr Monday, who booked me to see the midwife Tuesday, who booked me in for an early scan today, which was very nice of her, has some concerns because my blood pressure is quite low, but told her I always seem to have low blood pressure... ... And Puss OMG all I can say is Thank god they weigh you in Kg and not stones... ... still looked mighty heavy.... 


Well better go Hi to Michelle, becca, pasha, Nikki... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Just a quickie from me....
Hi Leanne and welcome 
Linda you had me fooled too!!
Debbee good luck with scan today - wow i'm impressed  
And Rach... you've caught up with me again!! 
 Have a wonderful day - hope you're spoilt rotten 
Hi to everyone else, be back later to post properly!
Piper xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Thought I would keep you on your toes  Well its Wednesday morning, and still no sign of  thinking more and more about this immaculate conception idea Deb Bee. Have phoned Care this morning and explained and they are really nice, just call back when you get it 

Deb Bee ~







for your scan, let us know how you get on 

Rach ~







hope you have a fab day and lots of pressies

Piper ~ How's you?

^Hello^ to everyone else, hope you are all well


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone  thanks for making me feel welcome on your page, its great to have people to talk to who are going through the same thing.

Thanks Scooby and Deb Bee for your reassurance on the needle thing, im feeling a bit better about it now, im sure i'll be fine once i've done it a few times - dh will probably pass out though if he watches me do it.

Scooby, hope that AF turns up soon, i'm waiting for mine too so they can give me the dates i can start injections, its due any time but i know it'll turn up late cos im waiting for it.

Deb Bee, hope your scan went ok and hope that your blood pressure sorts itself out.

Hi to everyone else out there and hope you are all doing ok.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Leanne ~ Best not to let him watch, DH can't watch my put it in    You will get the hang of it I promise

No news on Deb Bee


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin Mornin... 

Well had my scan, and as far as they can see everything is as it should be....  .. so were really pleased.... Dr Shaker had me down for 10 weeks this week, but at the hospital they said I was 9 weeks 3 days today.... 

Hope your all ok

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach 
Sorry missed your Birthday yesterday... so a belated   and hope you had a lovely day, and lots of presents, especially one from Euan and Imogen... .. hope you had a lovely time.. 


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi
Do you mind if I join you? 
We went to meet Mr Shaker today and we start downregging for our first go at ICSI 21 days after my next period arrives.  
We are nervous and excited but can't wait to get started.
Love Karen
xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Deb Bee - glad your scan went well, bet you're well chuffed.

Karen - Hiya hun, i'm new to this page this week as well so we can be newbies together. We're at about the same stage as you, i'm waiting for my period to start any time and then we will start ICSI 21 days later, i'm quite excited but really, really nervous at the same time, im trying not to get too excited because it will be a harder blow if it doesnt work. Where abouts in west yorkshire are you from, im from Wakefield and the waiting list for us would have been 4 years too so just wondered if you were from around here as well.

Scooby - Any sign of that AF yet?

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne   

No still no sign of  starting to get me down a bit now.  How's you?

Sorry for no more personals but lack of sleep is getting to me


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby,
Aww bless you, you sound so fed up. I know how you feel cos im waiting for mine but i think that the more i think about it, the more my body is trying to resist so im gonna try and not think about it for the next few days (easier said than done i know). Try not to worry too much about it cos stress can make your body do funny things.
Are you doing anything nice over the weekend, i'm being dragged onto a barge on Sunday - not looking forward to it at all, my dh's new boss has asked if we'll go on their barge with them and we cant really say no, AF will probably start then when im stuck in the middle of some canal - its just my luck.
Anyhow i'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that it happens soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Leanne.

We are off to a "family" event, its my cousins 40th birthday and my other cousin and his wife are heading back to Australia so its a farewell too.

I knew that it might be a day or so late but this is just taking the biscuit now.  Will try not to worry too much as its driving me mad  

Whereabouts are you going on the Barge?

Take care

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby,

Hope you have fun at your party, it might be just what you need to get your mind off the AF thing.

Were going to Skipton on the barge, hope i dont get sea sick cos i went on a boat on the river Ouse once at York and ended up being really sick, dh says that the canal should be a lot calmer though.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Personally I don't "do" boats as I get sea sick, I can get sea sick just thinking about it.  I even managed to get sick on Lake Titicaca in Peru  

Have a nice time and I'm sure you will be fine.

Take care

x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've not posted for a while but everytime I get on the pooter one of the winkies starts screaming  I can hear Imogen stirring so this may be a quick one!

Piper, Puss and Deb Bee - It was lovely to see you all last week the photos are excellent but need Murray to put them on the pooter so I can email you them! you know what a numpty I am when it comes to anything technical . Been you see Clure this week and she is definitely up for a re-run in May

Deb Bee - really chuffed that the NHS seem to be looking after you well, can you get a ticker please so I can keep my beady eye on your progress! 

Piper - Glad your parcel finally turned up  I told you I'd sent it! won't be bothering with first class again its obviously sh*tb will just send it by snail mail! hope Jack like his tops and that they fit, I couldn't resist the tank top thought it would remind you of our first outing with Clure 

Linda - Really hope AF turns up for you soon, I'd plan a Spa day it always works to make mine show up!

Leanne and Karen - welcome to the thread girls and best of luck with your treatment, we're a friendly bunch and hopefully we'll be able to give you some good advice along the way! Just don't ask me anything technical as my brain has turned to mush  

Well I've had a lovely week, went to twins club on Monday which was quiet but good and then had my birthday on Wednesday, can't believe I'm 35  The winkies bought me a lovely organic New Mum bath box and a twin mummy mug and Murray bought me loads of clothing vouchers for when I get the baby weight off  I've even managed to get to the pub for 2 meals with the winkies in tow so all in all a good week!

Not much planned for the weekend as my sister is moving so its all hands on deck! Murray is away on a course for 3 days next week so if you don't hear from me its because I've had a nervous breakdown 

have a great weekend 
Lots of Love Rach


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for the welcome,

Leanne - I am in Castleford so come under Wakefield. Glad there is another Newbie too. My period is due at beginning of May so we should get going on the downregging thing in late May. We are in Greece for a week on 5th June but the doc said I can downreg a bit longer and he will write me a letter so I can take the needles and drugs on the plane! So I should be just behind you timing wise. It's really hard not to get too excited. Hope you have a nice time on the barge, sounds like fun, have always fancied going on one, would be worried about driving into the side though! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. I have annual leave so a nice long weekend. I am wasting it though playing the SIMS 2 and snoozing. 

Karen
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening Ladies 

Well have spoken to the clinic this afty as am getting really concerned that  hasn't showed up still  They have said that they are not concerned but if no sign by next Wednesday then to go and have a blood test but hopefully it will be there by then.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, we are off to Peterborough for a 40th Birthday and also my cousin and his wife are going back to Australia so that will be very sad, they have been here for a year and she is now about 24 weeks pg and we don't want them to go back so no doubt there will be a few tears shed tomorrow 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F67%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi there everyone







,

Would it be OK if i joined your thread? 

We've just had our 3rd round of ICSI @ Leeds and have now decided to change Clinics and go with CARE. We are going tomorrow for an informal visit, to meet Nurses etc....... feels good to be moving on and looking forward instead of dwelling on what has gone on.

I already know *Scooby* (Linda), Sam (Sunny24) and Nickinoo from the Yorky Thread .

Hope to chat to you all soon.

Have a good weekend.

Love Sarah x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sarah ~ I am sure that you will find the nurses etc lovely tomorrow.  Are you going to go to one of their Open Evenings?  I think they have them every couple of months?

Have you got Sat Nav?  It can be a bit tricky to find?


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm not following you Linda honest!  

Yep, we've got Sat Nav, just got all the stuff out with the address etc.........

When i spoke to the Receptionist she said that we wouldn't need to go to the Open Evening as we've already know the ins and outs of IVF.......  

Will do you an A/F jig later on hun seen as that old witch hasn't shown her face!  

TTFN
Love Sarah xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie this morning cos i've got to go to dreaded work - i so wish i was rich and didint have to work, well i can dream cant i.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Scooby - enjoy yourself in Peterborough, hope its not too emotional with your cousin going back to Australia.

Karen - Hiya hun, you dont live too far from me then. My AF is due around the 23rd but its never on time so we will probably start treatment around the same time give or take a week - im not looking forward to those injections though, when i got my drugs i thought id have to inject myself with those big fat needles - i nearly died until i realised they were just for drawing up the medicine.

Hi Sarah - theres a few newbies on this page this week, were new to care as well and everyone there seems so nice and helpful.

Rachel - your little ones look so gorgeous.

Anyway off to work i go, speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah the  arrived at half 5 this morning                  Have phoned clinic and just waiting for a call back 

Leanne ~ Don't work too hard  

 to Deb Bee, Puss, Rach, Piper, Nicki, Elliebabe, Caza, Pasha, Leanne, Karen and Sarah hope you all have lovely weekends.

xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey girls,

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends? 

*Linda * ~ I see i didn't need to do me dance for ya! Fabbie news on A/F turning up!   ~ you'll be on the home straight to Collection very soon    . Hope you and Dave have a nice time tonite at the party even though it will be hard for you saying bye to your Cousin .

Hi *Levin * ~ I recognise your name chuck, did you post on the Yorkshire Thread a few months back? Just ignore me if i'm talking rubbish ~ it happens often!  

Gonna have a read back now and try and get more familiar with you all so can do proper personals next time!

Catch you later girls,
Love Sarah xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - yay, congratulations on the AF hun, i bet you're so excited that you can get on with your treatment now . Let us know how your party goes.

Sarah - Hi hun, i did post on the yorkshire thread a few months back - only a couple of times so you must have a really good memory. I got married a couple of weeks ago so since christmas i didnt really have too much time to be using the computer what with wedding planning and that - just found my way back on this week.

Hiya to everyone else too, hope you're all having good weekends. I'm going to a clairvoyant evening with my friend tomorrow night - should be interesting but not sure i want to hear any messages from beyond the grave, it gives me the creeps a bit. 

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All......  

Really pi**ed off just wrote a massive post and then lost the lot, knew I was risking it with this    old pooter..... so will try again...


Rach - Out for meals twice, twins club, you've got a better social life than me... , am sure you'll manage with Euan and Imogen, when dh's away, your very organised, you'll just miss Daddy... 


Piper - Hope your havin a good weekend, am sure Jack and Marysa will be keeping you busy, crawling off in opposite directions... where do you get your energy from... 


Puss - Hows things your end with you and junior... .. hope dhs car has gone.. , when do you see the midwife next... 


Elliebabe - Hope your all doing ok.... 


Caza - Hope your havin a good weekend,, hope everyone is ok... 


Linda - Yippeeee Af arrived, roll on the drugs... ... hope the party you went to went ok..  


Leanne - Hope your Af turns up soon.. .. hope you enjoy the Barge today, know what you mean about boats, not a fan myself thought makes me sick... .. let us know how the medium goes tonight.... 


Sarah - Hi, welcome to the thread..  am sure youll like Care everyone there is really nice, have you got an appt booked yet... 


Karen - Hi welcome sure youll find out all you need to know from the girls on here.. .. hope your enjoying your long weekend,.. .


Well better go supposed to be doing breakfast .... well making tea... .. dh will be parched.... ... hope everyone has a good day..


luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F1%255F70v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Party went really well thanks. We had a lovely meal its just a shame that they are going  Although we have promised that we will go and visit sometime soon 

Spoke to one of the Nurses on Saturday morning and am in tomorrow for scan / bloods so







we can move to the next stage.

Hope your all having lovely weekends.

xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey girls ,

What's with this horrid weather? It's peeing it down ere! 

I've been reading up on the thread...... sooo many pairs of twins!  ~ bring it on i say  .

_*Deebee * _ ~ My other half alway's say's i make the best cuppa, wonder why he say's that! . We haven't got our first appointment through yet, were given some forms to fill in yesterday, just about to do em, these then need to be returned then we make contact with LGI to inform them we're moving clinics. We've booked a holiday in October so we're having a wee break until then, hoping to cycle in November .

_*Linda * _ ~ Last nite sounded lovely chuck . You'll need to be super organised to go to Oz with your baby(ies)  ~ what time you in tomoz for your bloods/scan?  

Hey _*Levin * _ ~ Got a memory like an elephant me!  ~ hope the clairvoyant goes well tomorrow, know what you mean about voices from the grave  ~ let us know how you go.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends everyone, catch you later.......

Sarah xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sarah ~ Am in at 9.30 in the morning    I think we will wait a couple of years before attempting such a long journey    DH wondered if you could get some form of tablet to take so that they slept the whole way


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you're all having lovely weekends.

Scooby - glad your party went well yesterday. Hope your scan and bloods go well tomorrow, i bet you are so excited that you will be able to move on to the next stage. Let us know how they go.

Sarah - Hiya hun, i wish i had a good memory like you, i cant even remember what happened this morning thats how bad i am. I might pop back onto the yorkshire girls thread later this week, sounds silly though but i get a bit scared to post on a new thread cos i feel like im intruding - stupid i know but it took me ages to pluck up the courage to post on here.

Deb Bee - Aww bless you writing a big post this morning and losing the lot - theres nothing worse is there, modern technology eh.

Anyway, AF turned up yesterday so im going to ring care in the morning so that we can set the ball rolling, im getting a bit nervous now because its starting to feel more real. I've got an appointment booked on friday to see a nurse counsellor and have a scan done, does anyone know whether this is when they are likely to show me how to inject? I just got a letter through the post about this appointment and it didnt really give me much information, but being new to it all i dont know what to expect
Went on barge today, it took us nearly 3 hours to travel 4 and a quarter miles, i could have walked faster. I didnt get sea sick though so that was ok. I'm off to my clairvoyant evening now so i'll speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







for tonight. Sounds like you won't be going on a Barge again  What are you using to down reg? If its by injection then I think that they will go through injection training with you.

*Deb Bee* ~ When's your next scan? Still no ticker ? 

*Rach* ~ How's you and the









*Puss* ~ Can't believe your 20 weeks already  You done anymore shopping?

*Elliebabe* ~ Hope you and Oliver are well

*Nickinoo* ~ Hey hun, hope you've had a good weekend. How was yesterday?

*Toni* ~ Looking forward to seeing you and the







on Friday

*Piper* ~ Jack and Marysa keeping you on your toes?

*Caza* ~ How's Maddison and Jacob doing? You OK?

*Sarah* ~ Me thinks your addicted to Deal or No Deal 

*MrsCarter* ~ Hope you and Holly are well

*Karen* ~ Hope you've had a good weekend

Love to anyone I have missed

xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet -due to a combination of being busy at work last week and then being downright lazy this weekend - keep having sneaky snoozes on the settee  

All's fine this end,  been doppling with Piper's little machine and slowly working my way through Rach's old pg magazines..  We're going for the 20 wk anomoly scan on Friday    looking forward to it,  but a bit nervous too..

DH's car did sell,  we wave it bye bye tomorrow night when the chap comes to pick it up.    Bless him,  it's a sign he's getting older and greyer - he's getting a 5 door diesel to replace it and seems quite excited about it arriving at the end of the month 

Deb - Let me know when you're coming over for these clothes and some of these magazines (if you're ready for the full reading up on it thing at this stage!)  Hope those directions to the Thornbury i sent over didn't give you and him indoors too much of a shock, the route isn't really as complicated as it looks (honest!),  it's just that the roads keep changing their names to keep you on your toes..    If you can't find it I'll come and direct you or something    ( I have visions of you both ending up in Blackpool or something..... ) 

Piper - Hi there - how are you doing,  getting nice and fit chasing J & M around?  Can't wait to see all the photos from Rach's last week!  Wonder if there are any of us all stuffing cake down our necks in the usual polite and modest fashion...  

Rach - Know what you mean about the techy bits,  I'm pathetic at it too - I was stunned when I managed to get the Puss icon on here never mind photo's!  I'm sure you'll be fine when Murray's away,  but if you want to call in the learners cavalry then I volunteer for cuddle, feed or changing duty as required,  bet Deb would be recruit no 2 as well  

Caza - forgot to say last time what a great picture of Elladee, Jacob and Maddison you've uploaded - they look really sweet all together  

Linda - Yayyyy  great news - the old   turned up at last,  though I was surprised she could resist those white britches earlier in the week!  Hope the scan goes well tomorrow and they let you move onto the stims at last  

Leanne - Hi there    The big needles gave me a heartattack the first time I unpacked a set too - great big pink things they were - calmed down when I realised they were the menopur mixing needles not the ones I had to attack my leg with!  Hope the evening with the clairvoyant goes well  

Sarah - Hi there   hope you found Care ok - sat nav's definately the best option,  the place is a pig and a half to find if you're not familiar with the area!    They're really great there - I'm sure they'll look after you well  

Mrs C - Has Holly had her little op yet?  Hope she's well and still loving being a social hostess  

Elliebabe - hi there hun,  how are you & Oliver diddling?  

Right - off for a pint of something very boring...

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well i've just been to my clairvoyant evening and it was absolutely brilliant. I went with my friend, sadly her husband died on valentines day last year - at the time she had an 11 month old baby and was 16 weeks pregnant with her 2nd. Shes been finding it really difficult to deal with and just wanted a bit of confirmation that there is something out there after we pass away and that hes ok.
Anyway, her husband came through and the medium was absolutely spot on with nearly everything he said - he got his name, his dads name, how he died, the fact that my friend is about to move house and loads more little things that no-one could've known, he even got the date my friend was in labour with her youngest daughter.

If anyones thinking about going to a medium i can definitely recommend this guy, he travels the country too.

Anyways;

Scooby - I think its Buserelin that im down-regging with, I've read that it can either be injected in the stomach or the thigh - do they give you an option at care cos i think id prefer the stomach.

Puss - I dont think ive spoken to you before so congrats on your pregnancy, i bet you cant wait for your scan on friday. It was those big fat pink needles that scared me, it nearly gave me a heart attack as well.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Its up to you where you do it (I think!) although I have done it in the thigh.

Got my bloods back and its all systems go for tonight 

xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Oh bum it's rained on my bonfire - we've been waiting for some tree cuttings to dry out enough to burn them at the top of the garden,  and it's bloomin rained on them now..    We're just not cut out for this gardening lark you know  

Linda - it's great news you're moving onto the stimms tonight - we'll all have our fingers crossed for some great follies at the next scan  

Leanne - I was a definately a thigh girl all the way through my IVF treatments, was pretty horrified at the thought of injecting into my stomach at that point,  but since my bfp I've been injecting clexane every day into my tum - didn't get a choice of site on that one    After all the initial squeamishness I've actually found injecting there easier,  but I've tended to bruise a bit more.  I usually have a little poke around with the needle and find a spot which doesn't sting before going for it and most of the time I hardly feel it at all - it's amazing how moving just a couple of mm makes a difference.    Think the increased bruising is just due to not being able to see where the tiny capilliary veins are (too much flab covering them!) wheras on my thighs I could see them and would try to avoid hitting them!  Think the upshot is that neither way's too bad really  

Big   to everyone else  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi there everyone







,

Had a good day?

*Linda  * ~ Wooo hooo! Bring on the stimms chuck    ~ won't be long til collection's here .

Hi *Puss in Boots* ~ Many congrats on your pregnancy . Looks like you've had a long journey, you must be sooo excited for when your baby arrives . Thanx for the warm welcome .

Evening *Levin  * ~   the clairvoyant really did get things right! Tempted to give it a go myself, where did you see him and how much was it?

Have a good evening all.......

Love Sarah xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just popping in to say hello
DH is just making my tea! bless him. Steak and taties and salad yummy. 
I have been swimming with my mum and neighbour this evening. Aquafit got cancelled so just swam lots of lengths. 
Clairvoyant sounds good (and a bit spooky!) but I would be scared to go to one myself. Did your friend get some comfort from it? 
I've not got my drugs yet so not seen the horrible needles. My mum is a district nurse and I was thinking of getting her to do my injections for me but as I will now probably be on my hols while downregging I don't have that option and will have to give it a go myself. 
Have a nice evening 
Karen
x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - yayy on being able to move on to stimms, i bet it feels great to be able to move on to the next stage.

Puss - Thanks for replying about where to inject. I dont know why but the idea of injecting into my thigh scares me a bit more than my stomach - i guess i think it will hurt a bit more cos its more muscley, i've got plenty of fat to cushion the blow on my stomach. I'll see what they suggest and take it from there.
Isn't gardening a pain, i leave that to dh - we've even got astro-turf on our front garden so we don't have to cut it, thats how lazy we are.

Sarah - The clairvoyant was brill, he was called Stephen Holbrook and i saw him in wakefield, it was £13. He is from Wakefield but he travels the whole country because hes quite well known, hes got books out and allsorts. 

Karen - Hiya hun, mmm steak sounds yummy. My friend did get quite a lot of comfort from the clairvoyant cos he told her that he is ok now and isn't in any pain so that was good. Its good that your mums a nurse - she might be able to do the first few for you until you get used to it, are you looking forwards to your hols?

Hi to everyone else out there too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

god i stay off for a few days and there loads of newbies here big hi to u all will get to no names more scooby good luck with the stiming hope all u new girls get the luck that i had and the rest of us on this thread maddison is rolling all over and even trys to roll over jacob in the cot jacob has 3 teeth he seems to have cut them all at once puss 20 weeks thats flown r u going to find out the sex i am fine now had a down week the other week but seem to have found some me time to go on the sun bed even if it is just for 6 mins lol karen i used to go to aquafit i just use to laugh all the way through as i kept slipping and going under most of the time. the clairvoyant does sound good. big hi to piper rach deb pasha mrs carter elibabe and any one els i have missed i used to tell paula at care about this thread did any one els tell any of the staff about fertility friends what do all of u think about having 1 embie put back as set love caza see u soon


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just thought I would pop on and see what your all upto and the the new ladies.  Well everything the same with me, still have no peripheral vision in left eye and it is 7 weeks this Friday, so hopefully it will get better but they said I should see some improvement in 6/8 weeks and nothing yet.  Oliver is an absolute dream and we have had several 6 1/2 hour nights which is not too bad, love my sleep and that is something in the past now, still need help from friends and family as I get very tired.  When I get chance to upload some more photos, I will put one on here.  He seems to be changing by the day, off to get him weighed today so hopefully it will show that he has put on a good amount as he hasn't been weighed since 3 weeks.  Still hoping to see you all soon and as and when I am a little stronger, I will let you know, can't wait to meet Euan and Imogen and see all the bumps.  

Piper - hope you and DH are ok and that J & M are not having you running around too much.  I totally admire you and Rach, don't know how you cope with two of them, super mums honestly.  Take care and will see you soon.

Puss - hope you and DH are ok, glad to see he had sold his car and getting something more DADDY'ish lol.  Hope you 20 week scan is ok, you know it will be as you had the nuchal.  I am so happy for you, keep on eating the chocolate, I had a chocolate fettish the last 3 weeks, didn't eat anything and keep it down the first 33.  Keep us all informed and will see you soon.

Deb-bee - I am still so excited for you and I understand how you are feeling, everything step is a milestone but you have got this far and everything is ok, start to relax now, you are nearly at 12 weeks and start to enjoy it.  Can't wait to see how your bump is getting on.

Rachg - Oliver says a big hello to Euan and Imogen and says he hopes that he can come and play soon when mummy is feeling better.  How you getting on apart from the twins doing lunch, god they are posh kids, we took Oliver to the Pub a week ago in the beer garden, he slept through the whole thing.  I had my orange juice as still on so many tablets, tried a glass of wine at home, one sip and felt like I had drunk the bottle, so back to juice for me.  

Caza - nice to hear from you, your two are growing lovely and the photos are absolutely lovely.  Take care.

Levin - welcome to the thread, we have all been there and done it, it you need any advice, just ask, the needles aren't that bad and just think what you might get at the end of it.  Think positive.

Scooby - well done girl, glad to see you on the the next level, will be watching for all the lovely juicy follicles, hope you scans go ok.  Think positive and try to relax.

Karenm32 - welcome to the thread, don't worry about the needles and same as levin if you need advice, we have all been there.  We have questions that have been answered on here, so don't be afraid to ask.

SarahC - welcome to the care thread, glad to see you are having a holiday before you start the next lot of treatment, I don't know if it will work for you but I had a holiday before I fell for Oliver and Puss had a holiday booked when she fell for her little bean.  Again relax, chill out and try not to think about it, take some time off.  You never know what will happen.  I had reiki and reflexology with my las tx, and used crystals on tummy all the way throught 2ww.  You never know.  Take care.

Anybody I have missed, sorry but good luck and have got to go and chill out now.  Oliver is asleep and I am dying for a cuppa.

xxxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning Morning... 

Well what lovely weather rain, rain, rain...... well have decided I've got to stop eating I'm making Bella Emburg look Slim.....  ... Have got a thing for jelly beans at the mo, to be honest saw one squashed on the street and couldn't stop thinking about it... ... how sads that,, so sent Dh off to get me some 3 packets later....   


Elliebabe - Lovely to hear from you hun... , glad your on the mend and hope the eye shows some improvement for you, am sure it will it just takes time... .. as you say Oliver sounds a dream, and we all can't wait to meet him, and you of course, just take it easy... 


Sarah - Hope you got the forms filled in, they seem endless at times, but your off now, soon be stimming.... 


Linda - Af arrived.. .. How was the first night of stimming last night, hope it went well... 


Leanne - Care will book you in for Injection training, usually inject into the thigh thats what I did, I was pretty useless but after a couple its easy...honest... 


Puss- Car gone...Hurrahhhhhh     , glad hes looking forward to his new car,,  Am sure your scan on Friday will be fine, hope things settle down for you at work, Instructions terrified me and Rob, but am sure will be fine ... 


Karen - DH making tea.. , you've got him well trained... , can you lend him out... ...Injecting gets easier honest...


Caza - Jacob 3 teeth at once OMG.... ,, better watch your fingers... ... finding time for sunbed very organised...

Rach - Hows it going, is DH away now, am sure your managing beautifully, but were here if you need us,,  hope your all ok... 


Piper- What you been up to, where are you ?? hope jack n marysa rae running off in the same direction for you... ,, 


Michelle - Hows Holly has she had her Op yet... 


Well better go, hope everyone has a good day   Sorry if I've missed anyone...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to all the new ladies, I will attempt to get my head round what you are all up to in the next few days, but I only get small slots of time to get on the computer so please bear with me if I don't do personals at the moment  Although well jealous of Leanne for seeing Steven Holbrook and can't believe it was only £13 I've heard he's really good! Really pleased that it gave your friend some comfort it sounds like she's had an horrendous time

Puss - Can't wait for your 20 weeks scan but I can remember being really nervous before mine so my thoughts are with you hun

Dee Bee - hhmmm jelly beans seems like you are inheriting cravings from me  do you remember me driving round Donny trying to find jelly tots 

Piper - will try and ring you this afternoon hun!

Ellibabe - Good to hear from you hun, do you feel up to a quick calm visit one weekend so I can leave the twins with daddy, it won't be this weekend as already booked up 

Caza - not sure what I think about the single embryo transfer, there was an interesting thread about it on the Care board started by a lady who lost twins at 19 weeks saying that some ladies obviously can't carry twins and to save the heartache they should only transfer one, but I can see it from the other side I successfully carried twins without too many problems as did you and Piper, but I didn't manage to hold onto my single baby, what does everyone else think about this?

Scooby - great that AF finally turned up and you started stimming will be avidly watching to see how you get on! are you drinking the dreaded whey powder?

Well as I'm typing this you can see that I survived the first night without daddy but I did cheat my mum came down to help me with bathing and bedtime  but I'm very proud that we survived the night without any problems  I'm going to take them into town to wear them out today although it will probably be me that is worn out 

have a great day girls

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello everyone!

Linda, glad af arrived at last, good luck with the stimms   hope you get some nice juicy follies, when is your scan?
Sarah and Karen, welcome to the thread 
Leanne and Sarah, as the others have said don't worry about the injections - the thought of it is far worse than the reality. I remember at my training being so amazed i'd actually done it i was just sat there with the needle in my leg 
Hope you get as much support from the thread as i have, we've also been quite successful with a lot of babies and pregnancies - room for a few more though   
Puss, good luck with the scan on Friday - you're halfway now!!! 
Debs, eat what you like hun! its officially allowed and that bubba needs sustenance - although jelly beans aren't made of chocolate so don't see the appeal there!  Whens your next scan now and wheres your ticker??
Elliebabe, glad to hear you and Oliver are doing well - really can't wait to meet him, so you hurry up and get better  I'll reiki you when we meet up if thats an incentive!
Caza, lovely to hear from you, sounds like your littlies are keeping you busy!
Rach, hope we catch up soon - seem to be playing telephone tennis at the minute! Well done for managing on your own sweetie - knew you could do it 
Well I have to admit defeat! J & M have worn me out!! You may have noticed that i haven't been posting as much recently? Well this has coincided with J&M both being on the move  not only that they can both pull up onto pieces of furniture and coast along! And Jack yesterday got up on one of the baby walkers and walked pushing it on his own across to me ( a good 8/9 foot!)  I think i was so horrified and proud that all i could do was sob  I phoned dh who wondered what on earth was wrong! They are having their nap at the mo and i'm collapsed on the sofa when i should be either painting the spare room or making pastry! Are any of you either painters or cooks who fancy working for me for a few days out of the goodness of your hearts? Anyway thats it for me, just thought i'd let you know why i've been absent, i do manage to keep an eye on you all most days and will be sending you luck and vibes when you most need it, just don't have the energy to post 
love to you all
Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Evening ladies

Single embryo transfer - hmm,  interesting one isn't it.  Well,  my thoughts are -  I had three embies transferred on my 2nd IVF and would have done the same if the 3rd & 4th attempts had got that far.  If I hadn't been funding it, and hadn't felt time was running out a bit then maybe I'd have considered one embie at a time,  especially if the clinics start to be in a position to offer some additional screening capability to increase the odds of ithe one embie being a good one,  but if not,  whilst I was forking out thousands each time with relatively lower odds of success due to my age,  then I would be very miffed if I'd not been allowed to maximise my chances...

Aw Piper - no wonder you're pooped hun,  it must be difficult enough chasing one crawler,  but chasing two,  one of which is now an adventurous little guy with a set of wheels,  all whilst trying to make pastry.....well,  I think you deserve a medal!    Plus a big glass of wine or three and plenty of chocolate to keep your stamina up    

Rach - Well done, knew you'd be fine - hope the twins enjoyed their day out and are good as gold until Dad gets home      The gaviscon you gave tastes much better that the little bottle I'd bought - that one was horrid - like salty polo mints   

Elliebabe - really good to hear from you,  Oliver sounds like a real little angel and I can't wait to meet him too!  Can't offer the reiki,  but I could stand behind Piper and think beautiful thoughts or something  

Deb - One poor little squished jelly bean and you're off on a mission - aren't hormones great      Sounds like we're both going to be auditioning for the Roly Poly's soon - oooo,  just think of those sequined shorts  

Caza - DH wants to find out the sex, I'm not too bothered one way or the other,  so I suspect we'll ask - but we're going to be big meanies and not tell anyone else - well that's the plan anyway  

Leanne - Astro turf! Great idea - can't fault you there!  Unfortunately we've no grass so no get out option for us there   

Linda - how did your first stimms injection go - hope you didn't find mixing the potion too much of a faff  

Sarah - Holiday before you start sounds a great idea - where are you going?

Karen - hi there - with you on the clairvoyant - interesting but I'd be far too chicken to actually go!  

Right - can here DH starting tea,  off to investigate what's on the menu  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss my midwife gave me a perscription for peptac i dont like gaviston but that was brill piper bless i will be like u soon bring on the chocolate cake. as for the embies thing i think it should be your choice i had 2 put back first time and got dd the second time i had diui and i had an ectopic and Nealy died then i had icsi again and got twins i think there can be heart ache if you r having one or more so i think i should be your choice love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

back again already as i forgot to give you my view on the single embryo thing!!
Well in an ideal world where all tx was free and all clinics had fab success rates then with consultation between dr and patient i am not adverse to eset. However it has to be done on a case by case basis not just to fulfill statistics set by the hfea. However back to the real world and as so many of us have to fund our tx, then no, its my money and my body and after discussion with my consultant i would still go with what offers me the best chance of success. First ivf 2 embies put back bfn, 2nd ivf 2 embies put back bfp with twins!!  Relatively trouble free pregnancy, induced at 38+4, 2 very healthy term babies 8lb6 and 7lb7 . I do think that more info should be given on the possible problems with multiple pg and birth before you get pg. I know how lucky i was and i hate the thought that many others will not get to be this lucky because of new 'guidelines' 
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening Laydeess.... 

My what a debate weve got going, have to say I agree with Piper, would be superb if treatment was free, and the sucess rates were brill, depends on Age.... then maybe I'd give it a go.... BUT after paying over 12 grand in the last year on my treatment I want as piper says the best chance for me to get to my dream.... 

Think it would be a shame if it was brought in and cut some peoples chances of ever having a baby.... ,, you should maybe be offered a choice, more information statistics, your body, your money, your decision....


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there everyone, hope you're all having a nice week so far.

Elliebabe - Sounds like you've got a good baby there. So sorry to hear you've not been well, hope you feel back to your old self really, really soon.

Deb Bee - Jelly beans mmm, you're making me crave them now and i've got no excuse cos im definitely not in the family way.

Rach - Steven Holbrook was absolutely brilliant, you should definitely go and see him if you're interested in that kind of thing. He travels the whole country and he always only charges about £13 so its quite cheap as well. Congrats on getting through a night alone without hubby - it must be so hard coping with twins, you deserve a medal.

Piper - Aww i bet you're so proud that your little ones are starting to walk. You'll be chasing around after them before you know it.

Puss - Good luck with your scan on friday. Have you decided on any names yet or are you gonna wait until you know what you're having?

A big hello to everyone else, hi Caza, Scooby, Sarah, Karen and anyone else i've missed.

Well, its been a boring week for me so far so i've got nothing interesting to tell. 
Can i just ask a quick question? - when you have to go for scans during stimming to see how well follicles are growing, is it normally every day and how many days do you normally have to do it for. Just asking cos im really gonna have to discuss it with work, i can see them getting funny with me about it because were short staffed in may which means i cant even take it off as holiday - on saying that though im not really bothered what they say cos this is way more important than work. Think id best give them some kind of idea first though.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

hi Leanne .. 

When you start stimming you usually go for bloods every other day, which is usually Mon, Weds and Fri morning first thing...  then after roughly 5-7 days of stimming, when you go for your bloods they will do a scan at the same time, usually only have 1 or 2 scans to see how many follies you've got and how there growing.... which am sure will be plenty.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just a quick one!

Puss - good luck for scan today.

Levin - as Debbie said, you have bloods every other day, then 2 or 3 scans then they book you in for egg collection, try to find a sympathetic member of staff to confide in or do you have a personnel dept.  I don't know the rules regarding letting you have time off, my company were pretty good and I got made redundant in Sept so not going back to work anyway.  Good luck.

Had Oliver weighed the other day and he is now 7lb 12oz, can't believe it as he was so tiny when he was born.

Also have appt now for Hallamshire, going next Thurs.  Will let you know how I get on and then we can arrange for you all to meet Oliver.

xxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rach ~ Yes am drinking the whey powder a friend gave me the chocolate one, which I think is quiet nice  

Puss ~ Hope your scan went well 

Elliebabe ~ Oliver is doing really well by the sounds of things. 

Leanne ~ Bloods are normally done between 8-9 in the morning  

Piper ~ How you doing now their starting to find their feet?

Deb Bee ~ How many packets of Jelly Beans have you been through today?

Caza ~ Hope your well. 

Sarah ~ Your backing holding up still?

Karen ~ How's you?

Sorry to anyone I have missed


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Scooby - Hi hun, hows the stimming going - can't be too long till egg collection now.

Elliebabe - Hope your appointment goes well next thursday. Oliver looks so gorgeous on that photo.

Deb Bee - are you still munching on loads of jelly beans?

Thanks to everyone who replied about scans, at least ive got an idea now. My area manager is fairly sympathetic but only to a certain point, cos im manager and my deputy will be on holiday, so i cant see her being too happy. I work in Leeds so its a fair trek back to work but im gonna stop worrying about it now and jump over that hurdle when i come to it - worst comes to worst i could always resign, i fancy myself as a lady of leisure.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All
How are you all doing?  

Scooby - I am very well at the moment thanks. I think the sun is cheering me up as well as looking forward to getting started with the ICSI. 

Leanne - Thanks for asking the question about the scans, I was wondering that myself.

Everyone else - Hi, I hope you are all well. Hope to be able to send some individual messages soon but still feeling a bit shy and scared of getting people mixed up! 

I have a couple of questions about blood tests, I wonder if anyone can help?

I was asked to give a day 3 blood sample as its been a year since my last one. I was given a pack to take to my GP so I could have blood drawn locally and then post it to CARE.  Do you think I'll be able to do this for the blood tests when stimming or will I have to go down to CARE? It's a bit strange sending blood through the post isn't it...Surely it won't be worth testing by the time it gets there  

My DH gave a blood sample at our previous NHS hospital Pinderfields for karyotype testing. This was supposed to take 6 weeks but 3 months later the results hadn't come back. I called Pinderfields the other day to chase the results for the third time, because Mr Shaker wanted to see them before we start ICSI.  The secretary said she had found them and sent them on to Sheffield.  
If we ring Sheffield will they be able to tell us the results, or at least send them out to us? 
I've been meaning to ring them but I'm scared of what the results might be. 

On the subject of work, my male boss is being really supportive but I have to make all my time up in advance or take annual leave for treatment. I just keep working half an hour extra every day and it adds up quite quickly. 

Night everybody, take care
Karen
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quicky as the winkies are stirring!

Puss - good luck with the scan hun, let us know ho you get on!

Ellibabe - good to hear you have an appt, hope they sort things out for you

Lots of love 
Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin... 

Thank god its Friday weekend nearly here...   and its gonna be nice, well thats what they say.... ..  Jelly bean fetish is getting no better eating a packet a day, black ones are my fav's  ...  


Puss- Good luck with the scan today, am sure it will be fine... ... let us know how you get on, will be another piccie for your collection.... 


Elliebabe - 7lb 12oz lovely...   hope your appt goes well, looking forward to seeing you and Oliver... 


Rach - Winkies...  ... I love it.... ... is Dh back home now... 


Piper - Hows things matey... .. have you got Dh home at the mo.... 


Linda - Whey powder choccy, I had that... never managed to get all the lumps out though.... ... Any bloods yet...


Leanne - Lady of Leisure, like the idea.... ,, 


Karen - Not sure about posting bloods when stimming, ring Care there lovely and will be able to tell you, also about your test results... .. can't believe you've had to keep chasing them...


Caza - Hi, hows things... 


Hi to anyone I've missed.... roll on the weekend....yippeee...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~     I like black Fruit Pastilles    Been for bloods this morning was there bright and early, just got to phone back later to see if I'm on the right dose etc.

Have found a few lumps in the whey powder but not too many  

How are things with you?  Have you started to buy anything yet ?


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all have nice weekends planned.

Puss - How did the scan go?

Deb Bee - the black jelly beans are nice but my favourites are red ones, do you find the yellow and green ones totally disgusting - no matter what sweets i eat i never like the yellow and green ones.

Karen - i've been to care today and they said i would have to go down for bloods during stimming, didnt mention doing bloods by post so this will probably be the same for everyone i would have thought.

Hi to everyone else too.

Went down to Care today for an appointment with nurse counsellor and for bloods, scans etc. Had my injection training and cant believe how easy it is, i was getting myself worked up over nothing. Poor dh had to leave the room though while i did it, he has a really bad phobia of hospitals and after about 10 minutes he went really pale and sweaty and had to sit with his head between his legs so he didnt faint - as soon as the needles came out he made a swift exit, so much for support eh.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Oops not much support to you then, good job he's not doing your injections.  What time were you there today?  We were there about 8.10 for 10 minutes    long way for a short sharp scratch as they say.

Bloods are fine so back on Monday for more bloods and dildo cam ~ deep joy, can't wait.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby,

We were there at 2.30, our appointment lasted about an hour and half so it wasnt too bad going all that way. I had to have the lovely camera too, although the nurse almost forgot she was supposed to be doing it so i could have got away with it if i hadn't opened my big mouth. Theres no way dh would be able to do the injections, hes got a really irrational fear of anything associated with hospitals - we even spent £600 last year on hypnotherapy for him to help him get over it but it didnt work which is annoying.

Congrats on your bloods being ok, i bet you're well happy. Not too long now til egg collection, i bet you can't wait.

Have a lovely weekend.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.. , am off to my mums today its her birthday, so am hoping theres gonna be a nice yummy birthday cake.... ... 


Puss - Hope all went well with the scan hun.... 


Piper / Rach - Hope your both having a fab weekend with your little ones... 


Leanne - Dh's what are they like mine was no good either.. .. glad the appt went well,  .. I have to eat the green and yellow ones first least fav   and save the red and black till last


Linda - Hope the bloods and dildo cam go ok, tomorrow, how long you been stimming now.... , any ideas when EC maybe....


Hi to everyone else hope you all have a fab sunday... 

luv
Deb bee  x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Just got back from my in-laws in Scotland, we had a lovely weekend being pampered by them. Although they do have a tendency to cook everything in lard! tastes so good but now I have to practically starve for a week to make up for it! (Just lost 3 stones over the last year and still could do to lose a couple more) 
I rang Care on Fri afternoon and they had received all the missing results from Pinderfields and my DH's karyotype test was completely normal Hurrah! So no need to worry at all. 

Leanne - glad to hear your nurse appointment and the injection training went well - we have ours on 10th May. Your poor DH - Mine is a bit squeamish so will probably be the same. 

Deb Bee - Thanks for your answer about the bloods. You were right they were lovely when I rang up. 
I had some jelly beans today in a bag of pick n mix from the services coming back from Scotland - you must have put the idea in my head!

Scooby - glad things going ok for you.

Everyone else - Have a lovely evening, take care

Karen
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Deb Bee ~ Have been stimming for 7 nights now, so not sure about EC will ask the question tomorrow (if I remember  )

Love to everyone

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you've all had lovely weekends. 

Deb Bee - Hope you have a nice time at your mums for her birthday, make sure you get a massive piece of that yummy birthday cake - you're eating for two after all.

Karen - Glad your dh's test results came back normal, it must be like a weight off your mind. Not long till your appointment for injection training, the lady we saw was lovely, really, really helpful - im so glad we picked Care. Do you have a date yet for when you start d-regging? We start on may 13th, im really excited but quite nervous as well, definitely feel a lot better now i've had that injection training cos its a lot easier than i thought it would be.

Scooby - Hope tomorrow goes ok for you, you must feel like a pin cushion with all these blood tests.

Hi to everyone else i've missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning 

Just to let you know that this morning went well and have got 10 various sized follies so looking good.

Will know more later when I call for bloods but looks like I will be back on Wednesday.

Hope everyone is well.

xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning... 

Linda - 10 Follies thats fantastic news bet your really chuffed, so back for bloods on wedsday or might it even be EC Friday, let us know what they say this afto.... 


Karen - Glad to see you've caught the jelly bean fetish... ...  Fantastic news on your test results a weight off your mind.. Next stop injection training on the 10th isn't it..

Leanne - The 13ths not long away, bet you can't wait to get going even though your feelin nervous.. ... and at least you know the injections aren't that scary... 

Caza - Hi, hope all you guys are ok... 

Hi to everyone else have a great day... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Afternoon  

Just to let you know bloods are back so carrying on as normal, back on Wednesday.

Looks like EC will be on Friday ~ eek


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

20 wk scan on Friday went really well - Junior was looking good with all the right bits in all the right places!  

Linda - 10 follies is great news hun,  fingers crossed they'll all look nice and juicy at the next scan so you can move onto onto EC    

Karen - great news on the karyotyping; we had it done too and like you it took absolutely ages to get the results through,  but the news that all's well is worth waiting for  

Leanne - You're not alone hun,  my DH is a complete wuss with medical stuff too    Every time we went to see Dr Shaker he ended up having a funny turn just talking about treatment or looking at diagrams..  Injection training - well,  we didn't even attempt to have him in the room...    Best one was having to lay him out on the dildo cam table to take blood!  (he was very brave for that one and didn't faint - probably thought we'd have him on stirrups whilst he was out or something   )  Don't you just love 'em  

Hiya Deb - Just finished a box of Smarties from an Easter Egg - (can't believe we still have some left!  Have you tried those posh "jelly belly" jelly beans - they're really yummy and you deserve the best  

Big   to everyone else

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - Congratulations on your 10 follies. Good luck with your ec on friday, i'll be thinking of you hun.

Puss - Glad your scan went well. Just think you're over half way now, i bet the rest of your pregnancy flies by.

Deb Bee - Beware of those posh 'jelly belly' jelly beans that Puss was talking about - they're all weird flavours. My dh tricked me into taking a red one cos he knows they're my favourites and when i tasted it,it was actually cinnamon flavour which i absolutely hate (i think he did it on purpose cos he knows i hate cinnamon) - anyway needless to say i think they've put me off jelly beans for life.

Karen - Are you still starving yourself after your weekend away at the in-laws?

Hiya to everyone else ive missed, hope you're all having a good start to the week.
Just been out for a meal to celebrate a friend getting a new job, it was lovely we had a carvery, dont know about anyone else though but when i go to these all you can eat places i pile my plate high and then feel like i have to eat the lot. I feel very sick now and think its gonna take me all week to burn this lot off.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning.... 

Hi all, me I'm still munching my way through the jelly beans, DH being abit strict he says people are talking about him at the Co-op cause hes bulk buying them now...  ... makes me chuckle every time I send him.... ... Puss as for the posh ones not seen those but if there like Leanne said, I would have gone green    if it was cinnamon flavoured I hate the stuff.... .... 


Linda - Go Girl, looking like EC friday then, well find out when you go for bloods tomorrow and they'll tell you when to do your final injection...  


Puss - Fab news on the scan matey...  can't believe you had some smarties left,, dh must have hidden them... 


Karen - Hows things, not long now...  raring to go for Injection training.... 


Leanne - Carvery you can't go wrong, could eat one now... ,, its all good stuff.... were into My now 13th here you come.... 


Rach - Hows you,  Imogen and Euan enjoying the nice weather, have you been out for plenty of walks, hows WW going..... 


Piper - Have we got those shelfs up yet.... ,, bet Jack n Marysa think its game trying to get at everything in there grasp... 


Elliebabe - Hi hope your appt goes well this week... 


Hope everyone has a good day catch you all later... enjoy the  

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies 
Hope you are all having a good week, the weather is beautiful isn't it, puts me in a good mood.

Deb Bee - Glad you are enjoying your jellybeans, I like the cheapo ones but once had lots of weird flavoured ones in America on holiday and some were gross. 

Puss - Brilliant news about the scan, that is so funny your poor DH on the dildo cam table, he he he. My DH has only had to have 1 blood test for his karyotype and he was nearly crying with fear!  

Leanne - Yes I will be living on salad for the rest of the week at least to make up for the sin of eating pastry and lardy cooking! It's no hardship because I go to M&S on a lunchtime for their yummy low fat pasta salads. 
In answer to question earlier of when starting downregging, just waiting for day 1 of AF which is due any second now. I am having serious period pains today so hopefully AF should come tonight (never thought I'd say that) and then can start on day 21. 

What do they do at the injection training? Do you have to inject something while the nurse is there or does she just show you what to do without actually doing it? 

Scooby - Great news for you 10 follies - looking good!

Hi to everyone else, have a nice evening.

Thanks for making me feel so welcome, I am starting to feel at home on here now.
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen*  ~ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F8%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Glad you are feeling at home, the ladies on here are lovely 

*Deb Bee* ~ Glad your keeping the people at Jelly Beans in a job









*Leanne* ~







that AF arrives soon and doesn't mess you around

*Puss* ~ Great news on your scan. Have you got any more?


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everybody,

Deb Bee - Poor dh, i bet hes getting some right funny looks buying those jelly beans in bulk, i bet your local co-op are wondering whats going on, they're probably having to increase their orders for you.

Karen - Hi hun, ooh its so exciting that your AF will be here soon and you'll be ready to start. At the injection training she actually made me inject myself, she showed me how to fill up the needle first and get rid of air bubbles. Then she talked me through how to do it and i had to have a go in front of her so that she could make sure i knew how to do it. It wasnt bad at all, it didnt hurt half as much as what i expected.
I like this sunny weather too, it makes me happy.

Scooby - Let us know how your bloods go tomorrow, i bet you're well excited, not long now.

A big hello to everyone else too. Does anyone read 'Take a break fate and fortune', i bought it a few days ago and it had this fertility spell in it to do on the first of May - you should have seen me earlier walking in circles around some ribbons and petals, chanting, my dh thinks im a right nutter - it better work, I'll give anything a try 

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Karen - Injection training is just as Leanne said, honestly I was besides myself but, after a couple of goes it really isn't that bad, Hope AF arrived last night for you... 

Linda - Good luck with the bloods today, let us know how you get on,,, heres hoping for EC on Friday.... 

Leanne - Give the spells a whirl, I did one involving burying an acorn, under an Oak tree, and for christmas last year my friend brought a spell of a witch, which I did.... ,, anythings worth a go...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Bloods have come back fine so its all systems go for EC on Friday

Hope everyone is having a good day.

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Scooby - yayy on bloods coming back ok. I'll be thinking of you friday lovey.

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Linda, Just popped on to wish you loads of luck for friday    
Hope that you get lots of beautiful eggies from all of those follies!
Hi to everyone else
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Linda  

Brilliant news on the bloods and follies, all the best for EC on Friday, what time you there,  all those lovely eggies let us know how you get on...   

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello lovelies

Hope everyone is well.  

Just wanted to bob on quickly, been strapped for time lately plus not had tinternet at work but it's finally working now  

I'm no further forward unfortunately   

Love and hugs to to you all

Nicki 

xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Just nipped on to say very best of luck for tomorrow Linda   
I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed that they get some great little eggs for you!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a real quickie  

Thanks girls for your support will let you know tomorrow how many we get.

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a quickie before work,

Scooby - Good luck for today hun, hope you get some nice juicy eggs.
            

Love Leanne x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Linda hope it all goes well today, will be thinking of you

Love Rach


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just to let you all Know linda got 8 Eggs     
she is in quite a bit of pain - but is resting  

Sure she will be back with you all soon 

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Linda 

   Fantastic 8 Eggs thats brill, hope your feeling better soon, lots of    for fertilization..... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

well done linda with the 8 eggs brill news love caza


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Yayy Linda, 8 eggs is fantastic         . You get some well deserved rest hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F29%255F125%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









As Looby has said we got 8 eggs so







they are doing their thing. Will find out tomorrow what time we are going for transfer on Monday.

I won't go into too much detail about the pain as I don't want to put Leanne off 

Thanks for all your support, will give you an update tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All

Was only away from internet a couple of days and missed allsorts! 

Linda - Brilliant news about today, sorry I wasn't on last night to wish you good luck. 8 lovely chucky eggs, you must be so pleased. Fingers crossed for you that they all do really well this weekend and for Monday. 

Deb Bee and Leanne - Thanks for info about injection training girls 

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well. It's a long weekend! Hurrah!

I got AF on Weds and received my drugs today so all systems go for me, just waiting for injection training on 10th May and starting drugs on 22nd May. 

What's with these "up your bum paracetamols"   for the EC they have sent me - Help please! 
My evil DH thinks they are funny but I don't....  please tell me more (not sure I want to know though). 

Have a lovely long weekend everyone 
Karen
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Sorry not been on much lately.

Scooby - brilliant news about 8 eggs, hope they are fertilise and transfer goes ok on monday.  Good luck with your 2ww.

Well had Oliver weighed the other day, he is now 8lb 2oz, he is coming on brilliantly, get about 6/7 hours a night out of him.  Hospital tests went ok on Thursday, got to go back for some more but they are quite sure they won't discover why it happened. 

Everybody else, puss/deb-bee - hope you are keeping well with your pregnancies and good luck with any scans.

Rachg - hope E & I are ok, and putting on lots of weight.

Piper - hope J & M are ok and not having you running around too much.

xxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









*Karen*  ~ Those paracetamols that you use up the  are fine, you just insert them before EC. You have also got the tremazapan (?sp) that you use as well 

*Elliebabe*  ~ Oliver sounds like he's doing really well and sleeping well too


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to let you know that we have got 4 that have fertilised successfully.  So transfer will be on Monday afternoon.

Hope you are all well.

xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Excellent news Linda! 
Come on embies, sending you lots of dividing vibes   
Good luck for transfer on Monday, hope it all goes well  
Oh and don't be surprised if Care ctc you on Monday. I had a monday transfer and they called while i was out walking the dog. I wasn't expecting a call so was convinced they were calling to cancel the transfer  
Luckily that wasn't the case and they were just calling with the updated news 
Sending you loads of luck and good wishes
hi to everyone else, off to sit in the sun for 10mins b4 j&m awake
xxxxxx
Piper


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - Congrats hun on four fertilising. Wishing you loads and loads of luck for transfer on monday, i'll have my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you.

Karen - I was worried too when i saw those ' up the bum paracetamols'  - they're like bullets, big, big bullets. Did the big pink needles scare you, they frightened the life out of me until i realised they were only for drawing up and mixing. Are you getting excited now that its getting closer to your treatment? I'm getting excited about mine now but it seems to be taking forever to get round to next sunday when we start injections.

Elliebabe - Glad Oliver is sleeping through the night, hes growing fast isnt he.

Puss and Deb Bee - How are your pregnancies going? Hope you are both well. Deb Bee - Have yo still got a jelly bean fetish?

Hi to Piper, Rach, Caza, Nicki and anyone else i might have missed.
Is anyone doing anything nice over the bank holiday? I'm off to watch dh racing his mr2 on bank holiday monday, boys and their toys eh.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi All

Scooby - good news about 4 fertilising, best wishes for Monday. I'll be thinking of you xx

Leanne - Think I'd rather suffer pain than stick something up there! A shame we can't have intravenous sedation as it's lovely, I had it for a tooth implant a few years ago and I couldn't stop laughing all day - I was like "drilling vertically down into my jaw? - lovely, please carry on!"  Hopefully the temazepan will have the same effect. 
Yes I am so excited and can't wait to get started, I hope you will tell me all the details of what its like as you go along, as I will only be a couple of weeks behind you. 
I haven't examined the needles properly but the mixing seems a bit fiddly. Hope I don't do it wrong and inject completely the wrong thing! 
Good luck for your DH's day of racing. 

Elliebabe - Bless little Oliver sleeping through, such a sweety. 

Hi to Puss, Deb Bee and everyone else too. 

Hope everyone has/is having a lovely weekend, we have been gardening today. My in laws came down from Scotland to help us.  There is such an annoying child next door, she is like shirley temple on acid - she just whirlwinds round the garden screeching all day trying to get attention- so we put a massive trellis up so we don't have to look at her! 

I am studying tomorrow and Monday unfortunately, I really can't be bothered but I am in the last year of my BSc (Hons) Life Sciences with the Open University and have an assignment due on Thurs that I haven't started yet, very lazy of me.

Love Karen
xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Dont blame you for putting up the trellis   , she sounds proper annoying.
Your degree sounds interesting, i've always fancied doing an open university degree but i never seem to have time these days - if this go at ICSI doesnt work i'm seriously considering quitting my job and going back to studying cos i think i've had my fill of my job at the moment.
I will definitely keep you updated on the details of my treatment as i go along, then you will know what to expect - i'm kind of glad that theres someone else on here going through it at about the same time cos it will be nice to chat about it.

Hi to everyone else out there too.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Leanne

I work in an office at the moment and it pays really well but is not remotely fulfilling so I am seriously considering doing a PGCE and becoming a science teacher when I have finished my degree. Can't afford to do the training at the mo while paying for treatments but if it works for us I think I will go for it as being a teacher is a good job for a parent with the hols etc. I went to a teacher taster week in March at a local school and I loved it, the kids were amazing. 
I would definitely recommend the Open Uni though, my degree has taken me 6 years but I have really enjoyed it, especially the residential schools, they are great fun. 

As you can see I am on here when I am supposed to be doing my assignment so I best get back to it!

How is everyone else this weekend?
Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.... 

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend, weather could be better, but not being at work today is better still..... , am doing OK, have got my 12 week scan booked for weds, hope the scan doesn't pick up on all the jelly beans though....  could be rather embrassing.... 


Linda - Brill news on the Fantastic 4, and all go for Monday afternoon, will send you lots of     am sure it will be ok, will be thinking about you, then get yourself home, and get those feet up, have you got some time off work... 



Karen - Up the bum bullets, honestly there nothing to worry about, if DH thinks it funny as they all do,  get him to road test one.... ..  Shirley Temple on acid was ssooo funny, could just imagine.... .. Injection traing Thurs...


Leanne - Not long till those Injections, Sunday will soon be here...  Hope your enjoying watching your DH racing... Jobs are they all boring... just seem to be a means to end when your paying for your treatment... sounds like you know what you want to do, so go for it ... 


Caza - Hope your enjoying your Bank Hol, hows everybody... , waht you been up to latey...


Puss - Still blooming matey.... how you doing, have you felt any movement from Junior....  


Rach - Hope your all enjoying the Bank Hol, and Euan and Imogen are fine... , been to any more toddler groups... 


Piper - Bet Jack and Marysa are keeping you busy.. , hope you managed to get your 10 mins in the sun, while they were asleep... 


Elliebabe - Glad your on the mend, and hope that your tests will soon be over, Oliver sleeping through, bless him... 


Well better go will catch you all later, enjoy whats left of the Bank Hol.... ... Hi to everyone else.. 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F34%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Thanks for your lovely messages 

We have a 6 cell and a 4 cell (Starsky & Hutch) on board. I am relieved that the larger one was only a 5 cell this morning but as you can see has now become a 6 cell  Am now officially on the 2ww

I also got my Radley handbag


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you've all had a nice long weekend. Went to watch my dh racing today, hes a  bit depressed at the moment because he started 19th on the grid and managed to pass 10 people and get to 9th which was brill - but then they went and disqualified him for passing someone under a yellow flag  . He was so upset bless him, i felt like going and giving those race officials a good slap  .

Anyways,
Karen - If you want to be a teacher then i would definitely go for it, 13 weeks off a year sounds good to me. I think im definitely going to look into open university as well because im really bored with my job and i need something else to keep me occupied.

Deb Bee - Good luck with your scan on wednesday hun, let us know how it goes. When you get to 20 weeks are you going to find out the sex?

Scooby -   on your embies, thats fab news. They sound to be dividing nicely. You get lots of rest after you've had your et tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else too.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry only me again,

Sorry scooby i thought today was sunday (blooming bank holidays confusing me), so obviously you've already had your et today. So you get loads of rest today, its so exciting that you are on your 2ww.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Leanne ~ Am resting up nicely thanks, the ET was fine this afternoon although the lady in front hadn't got a full bladder so I was delayed whilst they waited for her's to fill up


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby,

Well that was blooming inconsiderate of her not having a full bladder hehe. Gosh if you have to have a full bladder i'll be scared of weeing myself while they're poking around  .
Are you off work this week?

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes for Transfer you have to have a full bladder    The first time I thought that I would pee them out again      its slightly uncomfortable when they put the scan thing on your tummy and press down


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations scooby with those two little eggies heres a implantation dance for u [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]     [/move] yes i forgot it was monday too leanne . jacob has cut 4 teeth together he had an ear infection in both ears bless him maddison had learned to combat crawl . deb bee good luck with your 12 week scan i bet u carnt wait do u have a doppler i had one it was brill never had mine off  any way big hi to any one i have missed see u all soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Linda - Apologies,  I got my days mixed up too and thought your ET was today!  Great news on those little embies - fingers crossed they're snuggling in nicely for a 9 month stay   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi

Scooby - just wanted to wish you luck on your 2ww, hope starsky and hutch snuggle well in for the next nine months.  When I got pregnant with Oliver, I had ec on Friday, et on Monday and have a 5 cell and 6 cell in morning and had two 6 cells by transfer, so hope that is lucky for you, am convinced Oliver was the 5/6 cell and he was just very slow in getting started, has made up for it now.  Will be keeping my eye on you, good luck.

xxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Just wanted to say thank you so much for your thoughts and wishes.

*Deb Bee* ~







with your scan today. Can't wait to hear about it later 

*Elliebabe* ~ Thanks for your positive story   

*Leanne* ~ Not long now, hope your OK.

*Puss* ~ Have you started buying things yet?

*Rach* ~ Hope you, Euan and Imogen are well.

*Caza* ~ How are you, Maddison and Jacob doing?

*Karen* ~ Not long for you chick

*Nicki* ~ Thanks for the call earlier. Don't work too hard 

*Piper* ~ Can't believe your two are 10 months already, where has the time gone. Hoping your all OK.

*Pasha* ~ Hope you are well. Haven't heard from you in a while.

*Michelle* ~ Hope you and Holly are well

Sorry to those that I have missed .......

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Linda - Fantastic news on Starsky and Hutch, hope you've got those feet up on the sofa... .. have you got some time off work to chill...  make sure you get your dh to wait on you....

Karen - Good luck with the Injection training tomorrow, am sure you'll be fine, let us know how you get on... 

Well my 12 week scan went brill, was very nervous but all I did was cry it was fantastic to see Beanie.... me and Dh just sat grinning.... ...  they said everything looked ok... 
Then at tea time we went for a Nuchal Scan, and we stopped at traffic lights and this idiot ran staight into the back of us.....  couldn't believe it, dh was shaking and I turned the air blue, was frantic about beanie... eventually got to the scan, and thankfully Beanie was ok, kicking arms and legs every where... ....  gonna get some tea now so will catch up later and do some more personals...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I just wrote a post and it disappeared! How annoying! 

Hi Scooby  - Sending you positive thoughts for your 2WW, Come on Starsky and Hutch hang on in there and grow nice and big and strong! 

Hi Deb Bee - Thanks, I will let you know how injection training goes. I won't be nervous till I get there.
So pleased about your lovely Beanie, sorry about the idiot running into you. 
Ooooh kicking arms and legs how exciting! Must feel so strange to have a lovely little person in there!  

Hi Leanne - Sorry about your DH and his races, hope he feels better now

Hi Everyone else, Caza, Puss, Elliebabe, hope you are having a good week.

I am still doing this annoying assignment and it has to be in tomorrow (luckily can email it up to midnight tomorrow) - I just can't get into it at all - will just work on it until The Apprentice starts  

Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello girlies,

Deb Bee - Congrats on your scan going well, i bet you were well chuffed when you saw those kicking arms and legs. I can understand you being frantic when that idiot ran into you, so glad your baby is fine though.

Karen - Good luck with injection training tomorrow, you'll be fine hun its not as scary as it seems - the nurse we saw was really friendly and helpful. Let us know how it goes.

Scooby - How are you doing hun, hope your 2ww is going ok and you're not too bored. Hope those embies are snuggling nicely.

Caza - Is jacob feeling any better? Bless him it must be awful cutting teeth and having ear infections all at the same time.

Hi to Elliebabe, Piper, Rach, Puss, Nicki and anyone else i've missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Deb

Been waiting for you to post hun - was praying your pooter wasn't on the blink again!

Brilliant news on the scan,  DH and I are so pleased that it went well and Beanie was jumping around looking fine and dandy  

But what an eejit to run into the back of you - I can imagine the air turning blue!
Thank heavens you'd got the nuchal scan to put your mind at rest after that - though I bet Beanie just took it in his/her stride and used the opportunity to have another little dance on screen for you 

I have everything crossed you'll get a good result confirmed on Friday now

LInda - hope you've got your feet up and are being pampered thoroughly      We finally bought a few bits and bobs last week - the temptation got too much  

Caza - I hope Jacob's ears are a bit better now - teething seems to be a bit of a nightmare for some of them doesn't it - poor little chap  

Karen - Good luck with the injection training and I hope you get the assignment in OK - we've just been watching The Apprentice too - it's great isn't it - Adam was definately dead meat tonight wasn't he!  

Big hello to everyone else  

Love 
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

I see another lovely day NOT... where is all the  .....

Puss - Bet you were ssooo excited buying junior stuff.. ,, did you get anything nice.. pooter is playing up just think well have to live with it.. ...  Agree with The Apprentice,, Adam just wasn't up to it...

Rach - Hows everyone, bet Euan and Imogen are changing day by day...  are they being good for their mummy... ... 

Piper - What you been up to flower, have Jack n Marysa found there feet yet... ...ssoo exciting but tiring for you...

Caza - Hope Jacobs feeling better, and everyone else is ok... 

Elliebabe - Hope you and Oliver are both well, and dh of course... 

Linda - Hows the 2 ww going bored yet... .. have you got the pregnancy sticks to do...

Karen - Hope it goes well today.... 

Leanne - Has your Dh recovered yet from his Racing....

Karen - Hope you managed to get some more of your assignment done.. tonights the night.... 

Hi to everyone else catch you guys later...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F50%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







well the boredom is starting to set in   and the cyclogest is starting to take effect 

*Deb Bee* ~ Great news on your scans. I'm not surprised you gave that man a piece of your mind  They say women are cr*p drivers, well I don't think so  In answer to your question yes I do have the 

*Puss* ~ It must be so exciting to be able to start buying things 









*Karen* ~ How did the injection training go









*Leanne* ~ Sunday's almost here  How you feeling about it all?

 to Rach, Piper, Pasha, Elliebabe, Nicki, Pasha and Michelle


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - How did the injection training go hun? Not too long til you start now, are you getting excited?

Scooby - Sorry to hear you're getting bored hun, i bet you're climbing the walls. I'm quite excited about getting started on sunday now, a little bit nervous too but im trying to be positive about it all because thats got to help. Do you get any pains or sensations during the 2ww, just wondering whether you can feel things going on in there.

Deb Bee - Yes dh has recovered from the racing now, hes not upset about being disqualified anymore.
How are you doing? 

Hi to Puss, Elliebabe, Caza, Piper, Rach and anyone else i've missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ I am trying not to analysis everything at the moment  

Stay positive    what are you going to do about work have you decided?


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby,

I am feeling quite positive at the mo which is good for me cos im usually a right worrier. I've got a couple of weeks off work beginning of june for when we are likely to have ec and et. Im pretty bored at work at the mo and i think if this attempt at ICSI doesnt work i might hand my notice in and find something else to do cos i feel like its time for a change. I think i'll wait til i've got this out of the way though until i make any big decisions. I think im going through a mid-life crisis but im only 25.

Love Leanne x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls deb bee glad your scan was brill my 12 week scan brought a tear to me eye sorry to here about your little accident glad u and your baby r ok leanne glad your feeling   i think it helps with tx scooby my fingers r crossed for u when is test day. jacob seems a bit better i found maddisons tooth yesterday they fight over toys already maddisons the domenearing one i bet she was kicking jacob in my womb he does get her back by pulling her hair lol elladee is a good little helper she moves maddison if shes up to no good big hi to every one see u all soon love caza


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All

Wouldn't let myself come on here until I had emailed my assignment in and just done it - hurrah! 
A right load of rubbish I have handed in! 

Injection training was fine, no problem at all, nurse made me do an injection on my thigh and it didn't hurt at all, thanks for telling me it was nothing to worry about - I believe you all now   Surprised it took 2 hours but we had to have our HIV tests, I had dildo cam as well and lots of consent forms and procedure stuff etc. 

Hi Leanne 
I really hope it works for you and then you can have lots of lovely maternity leave away from work to think about what you want to do next.  That is what I am waiting for.  I NEED A YEAR OFF WORK!!  

Hi Scooby 
Well it is nearly Friday so your waiting time is reducing rapidly, this week is going quick for me but must be torture for you, I am thinking of you and have my fingers crossed.  You are right not to analyse things, the body has a way of throwing random symptoms at us doesn't it. I thought of you today because the nurse said it was really busy on bank hol monday and I think she said that they had done 5 ETs and thought to myself "oh scooby was one of those!"  Isn't it nice to talk to people going though the same thing 

Talking of the Apprentice, I really liked Adam although his record of losses spoke for itself so he couldn't have won - But don't you just hate that witch Katie, I took great offence at her "Northern" comments - she is so far up her own backside they should call her bum bullets 

Hi Deb Bee, Puss, Elliebabe, how are you all doing today?  I need some matchsticks to keep my eyes open, up to beddies for me I think.  
You can tell I have finished my assignment because my boy cat Anubis is laid all over my books and papers and I am not telling him off. Bless him. 
Night everyone
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Caza
Just posted at same time as you!

Glad Jacob is feeling better, such lovely names your kiddies have and beautiful pictures of them. 
Sounds like poor little Jacob is outnumbered, I bet they are great fun  

Night 
xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Hope you're all well
Debbee   glad beanie was ok! grrrr!! stupid drivers!! soo pleased you were both ok - very restrained and sensible of you to stay in the car 
Linda, hope those embies are snuggling in nicely - lots of      to you
Karen, well done on the injections  glad all went well - do you have a start date or are you waiting for AF?
Puss, well done for getting spending - once you start - you can't stop!
Caza, sounds like you're having fun with your littlies! Are they on their feet yet?
Leeanne, good luck for sunday! you'll soon be on your way
Rach, kisses to E&I from auntie piper xx
Nothing much to report here. J&M storming round the room pushing their walkers but no sign of doing it without support. I now want them to walk soon so that i can get them proper shoes for their birthday!   Can you believe its almost a year already?
love to you all, hope i didn't miss anyone
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Linda - The 2 ww can get boring, but a good opportunity to put your feet up, daytime tv can really do your head in... ,, glad the cyclogest is keeping you busy.... 

Karen - Glad the assignments done, one less thing to think about... , what colour is your cat, Glad the injection training went ok, is always loads of forms to fill in though... 

Leanne - Not long till June... .. mid life crisis I like it,,   if you fancy a change go for it, maternity sounds good... 


Caza - Sounds like Maddison is in charge... As every woman should be... 

Rach / Piper / Elliebabe - Hope your all well and enjoying your bubbas... 

Puss - Anymore spending sprees... 

Well better go supposed to be working hope you all have a good weekend.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Piper - Posted at the same time... new shoes can't believe its a year OMG how time flys....

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

hi everyone,

Just a quickie before i mooch off to work.

Karen - Hi hun, glad your injection training went well, do you know when you are gonna be starting yet? Glad you managed to get your assignment finished too, i had my saturday girl phoning me yesterday crying her eyes out because she has 17000 words to write before monday, i had to give her today off - uni eh.

Scooby - How are you doing hun? I hope its not dragging for you too much.

Deb Bee - Hows you? I bet you're still on cloud nine after your scan.

Piper - ooh i love baby shoes, they're so small and cute. Have you got a birthday party planned for them or anything.

Caza - Glad Jacob is feeling better. Ellladee sounds like shes really good with them.

Puss - Have you bought any more bits and bobs for the baby?

Hi to everyone else too. Hope you all have good weekends. DH was gonna take me to the seaside tomorrow but i've heard its gonna chuck it down which is typical so i think i'll just stay at home and watch the grand prix.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I start downregging on 23rd May, I am downregging for longer than normal as we have our holiday in Greece on 5th June so downregging right until 12th June and then have our appointment to see if can start stimming on 13th June when we get back.  Doc said it wouldn't hurt to downreg longer. Will have black and blue legs on holiday    - must pack sarongs!

Leanne - hope you did stay in today after all as has peed it down all day, so good for the garden though, my plants are loving it. 

Piper - Aw, buying little shoes, how cute, time goes so fast doesn't it, baby walker dodgems sounds like great fun 

Deb Bee - I have 3 cats. Myrtle is on my pic, long haired black, Lexy is another girl who is a ginger stripey tortie and Anubis is my boy cat, he is grey and white, they are my babies! 

Scooby - Hope you are ok and you are taking it nice and easy

Hi Rach, Caza, Elliebabe, Puss, anyone else I have missed

Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you've all had lovely weekends and the rain hasn't spoilt it too much.

Karen - ooh not long til down-regging now then, i bet you cant wait. I've just started d/regging today, had my injection about an hour since - dh is running around getting me anything i want and treating me like an invalid, i think i'll milk this over the next few weeks.
I've got 3 cats too, mine are called Levin, Missy and Isis - they're right little buggers, they're house cats but anytime the door opens they try and bolt for it - we spent nearly a hour earlier trying to get 2 of them out from under our car.

Scooby - How are you doing hun, i hope this next week or so goes quickly for you.

A big   to Deb Bee, Piper, Rach, Caza, Puss, Elliebabe and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

What grotty weather.... hope everyone had a good weekend despite the rain.... 
Have had a reallty bad headache since Friday and have had to take my lens out and resort to my Olive Glasses from on the Buses.. .. not that its made any difference to my head it still hurts.... 


Linda - Not long to go now hun,, still bored out your tree... ... hope your getting plenty of looking after.. .. how do you feel in yourself, 


Karen - Downregging 23rd, bet your excited to get going, and Greece as well, am sure those legs will look lovely everyone will think Dh been pinching you... ... 3 cats lovely what fab names, think we all have cats on here.... 


Leanne - Glad sunday went ok, and your off downregging..  think I would have prefered a wet seaside than the Grand Prix, do you like it,,  cats aren't they brill, glad you managed to get them out from under the car... 


Puss - Hows the bump coming on.... ,, are we still having naps  .. have we brought anymore stuff for Junior or yourself... 


Piper - Shoe hunting, have you started yet, no wonder your excited, bet you've got some in mind...  hope your all well... 


Rach - Have we been out lunching lately,,,, ... hows Imogen and Euan bet there changing day by day... 


Elliebabe - Hope you and Oliver are doing ok.... 


Caza - Hope jacobs better, and everyone your end is ok.... 


Hi to anyone I've missed see you all later..

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Deb Bee - Hope your headache is better hun, theres nowt worse than having a headache thats lasted a few days. We did end up going to the seaside even though it was raining a bit, we missed the worst of it i think - i missed the grand prix though, i love it - i know most people think its boring.

Karen - Bet you can't wait for your holiday chick. Definitely pack your sarong hun, i've got a few little bruises from this d/regging, my legs are gonna look a right mess in a few days.

Scooby - You ok hun?

Hi to everyone else too, i'm off to play on dh's psp now, hes got sega megadrive collection and im obssessed with Sonic the hedgehog and columns - it reminds me of the good old days.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ Some of the jabs can bleed I think it depends on where you are doing them?

*Deb Bee* ~   at you and your Olive glasses. How's the headache?

*Karen* ~ I love Greece, we got married in Crete 2 years ago.

Sorry but my brain is mashed I am constantly tired and have got an awful face full of spots so not to happy will try and do some more personals later. Apart from that I am doing great


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby,

Glad you're doing ok hun, sorry to hear you're really tired. Are you at work this week or are you still resting?

Hi to everyone else too, would do more personals but i've got a thumping headache (Deb Bee - it must be catching hun), so i'll speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All.. 

Well what an attractive bunch we sound with our Olive Glasses, headaches and spots.....  

Leanne - Hope your feelin better and the headache has gone, drives you mad doesn't it.... 

Karen - Are you ok, no headaches's or spots.... , bet your looking forward to your  

Linda - Face full of spots very attractive... , what we all like..... ,, will be your hormones going wild with all the drugs... .. 

Hi to everyone else, will catch you all later... and Yep still got abit of a headache, off to Opticians for a sight test with my Olive glasses, and a contact lens check up after lovely.... 


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Just popped on to let you know that Rach is in hospital with Euan.
He was very poorly yesterday and was admitted to hospital overnight. They think it is a urine infection and he has improved with antibiotics. Have had a text from Rach to say that although he has improved they still want to give him a lumber puncture to rule out things 
Hope you will all join me in sending positive thoughts and prayers to Euan, Rach, Murray and Imogen.
Hope that they will all be home together soon
Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Piper* ~ Wow thanks for letting us know, I can't imagine what they are going through. Please send my thoughts to Rach and Murray and hope that Euan gets better quickly.

I am still hanging on, had really bad cramps during the night which woke me up and then started to analysise everything  they have settled down but still keep running to the loo  Am also really tired  Whoever, thought of Day 18 for testing needs  

Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so sorry to hear about euan thats what they said maddison and jacob had they did a lumber puncture on them both i am still sure it was there first injections hope he gets better soon i am sure he will scooby hang in there Hun my fingers are crossed for u big hi to every one got to rush off i am doing tea love caza


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All

Sorry to hear about Euan, good news that the antibiotics are helping, hope he is doing ok and love to Rachel and family, thanks for letting us know Piper 


Olive oops I mean Deb Bee - I'm fine thanks, no spots for me for a change, How are you? Cats are devils aren't they, mine play out but don't go far, they usually stay in the garden 

Scooby - Yes I love Greece too, it is such a friendly place, I went to Crete about 10 years ago, it was lovely. We are going to Kefalonia to see Captain Corelli.  Glad that you are hanging in there  xxx 

Leanne - How are you? Hope your headache is gone, I used to play Sonic when I was about 15, I loved it, I play the Sims 2 now on the PC, I love tormenting little computer people.
Are you doing your injections in any particular pattern? I think I will do a face on each leg  - I still have a big black bruise from my injection training this time last week cos I bruise really easy  

Hi Caza, Elliebabe, Puss and everyone else, hope you are ok 

Did anyone watch that programme Virgin school the other night? How creepy was that 

I have a question (as usual!) - They have told me to start downregging on 23rd May, but if 2nd May was day 1, doesn't that make 23rd May day 22? Can someone count on a calendar and tell me if I am being thick? I did mention it to the nurse and she (and my DH) looked at me like I was daft. 

Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope little Euan gets better soon, sending positive thoughts to Rach and Murray    .

Karen - Hi hun, i've been alternating my legs to inject in each night, its weird though, my right leg is really bruised and i've had a bit of bleeding when i've been injecting, whereas i cant even see any marks at all on my left leg.
I started on day 22 as well hun, it all depends on the average length of your normal cycles. Mine are about 29 days on average so they just minused 7 and got day 22 to start.

Scooby - Not long now chick, try not to worry to much about the cramps hun (easy said i know), it could be a good sign that somethings happening down there.

Deb Bee - Hope your headaches have sorted themselves out hun.

Hi to Piper, Caza, Puss, Elliebabe and anyone else i've forgotten. I'm on day 5 of injections today and im feeling really moody and quite emotional, it must be the drugs - hoping it will wear off when i start stimming.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









*Karen* ~ Yes I agree with you that 23rd May will be Day 22 although something tells me you wouldn't have classed May 2nd as Day 1 it will be May 3rd, no this probably makes no sense at all and I could just be making it up 

*Leanne* ~ Glad the jabbing is going well, I think brusies are just part of it unfortunately 

*Deb Bee* ~ How did your eye tests go? Hope your headaches have subsided  You still addicted to Jelly Babies 

*Rach* ~ Any news on little Euan? Hoping he's getting better.

*Caza* ~ How are you my dear? Maddison and Jacob keeping you on your toes?

*Puss* ~ Have you started on the nursery yet?

*Piper* ~ Hope you, Jack and Marysa are well.

*Elliebabe* ~ How are things with you? Is Oliver OK?

Big  to anyone I've missed.

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Thank god its Frrriiidddayyy.... ....
Well been for my Eye tests and they have said that my Tear Ducts are not producing enough tears and I only have half the supply I should have.. so have got some Eye Drops so am giving them a bash...

Karen - I agree with you and Linda it would be day 22 , 23rd May... give them a ring to clarify, they won't mind and your better being right than doing things on the wrong day... 

Linda - Not long now, you do analyse every cramp and twinge, but we all have diff symptoms so hang on in there sending you lots of     for the result you want... 

Leanne - Bruises am sure they look lovely, but whats a few bruises to get what you want.. ,, your bound to feel emotional with all thats going on in your body and the drugs...

Casa - Good to hear from you ..  glad everyones ok...

Piper - Please pass on all our love and thoughts for a speedy recovery for Euan...x x 

Hi to everyone else, Rach, Piper, Elliebabe, Puss and anyone else I've missed hope you all have a good weekend....


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just a quickie - wanted to send lots of    to Rach, Murray and Euan, hope little Euan gets better soon. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.  Not been around much as not got much to say really!!    But I still check in to see what you've all been up to! 

Nicki 

xxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls any new on Euan hope he is loads better, Karen carnt really help i just did what they said dont no days i just took and jabbed . scooby not long now loads of   vibes for u. deb bee hope the drops work for u when i was pg with elladee they called me tiny tears at work because i was allways crying . i had different hormone's with the twins i was sick all day every day i would rather be tiny tears any day     piper i bet your like me hun rushed off your feet when do we ever get a hot cuppa lol ellibabe how r u does your sight seem to be improving hows oliver. puss how r u i bet your getting big can we have a belly pic big hi to any one i have missed love caza


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F34%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I hope you have all had good weekends, can't believe the weather yesterday 









Am going back to work tomorrow so have decided that I will test a day early and do it in the morning. I just wanted to say thanks for all your support it has been really appreciated. 

So until tomorrow ............ 

xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

sending you loads of luck and     for the morning!
Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and that we are celebrating your bfp tomorrow 
  
love Piper x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Best of luck tomorrow Scooby 
Fingers crossed for brilliant news for you tomorrow
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

scooby good luck with the test hope its a bfp could u do one tonight now and one in the morning it just that i carnt wait   good luck girl love caza


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby,

 for tomorrow hun. I'll have everything crossed for you.
Sending you loads of positive vibes for a   tomorrow                  .

Love Leanne x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Scooby

Just wanted to wish you luck and hope you get your BFP today.

xxxx

Elliebabe and Oliver xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*OMG I can't believe it but we have got a positive result  (have done about 4 in total I think I got carried away  ) I am totally gobsmacked and just shocked if I'm honest.

Thanks for all your messages and support you have been great.

Sending you all a







xxxx*


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Scooby

A big big congratulations to you and your DH on your BFP.  Enjoy the next 8 months.

xxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Fabulous news Scooby!
Congratulations  
Have you called Care yet?
So pleased for you
love Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you  

No I haven't called them as test day isn't officially till tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I couldn't wait so I called them and am going for my 7 week scan on the 8th June 

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Linda -     ssooooo pleased for you... ,, bet you and Dh are over the moon.. Congratulations to you both, really pleased for you,, scan booked fantastic... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

What brilliant news Linda  

Congratulations to you and DH!

Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months   

Love 
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

scooby what brill news







glad u have your scan date love caza


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby,

Yayy, Congratulations on your   hun, i'm so happy for you.         .

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your lovely messages  It still hasn't sunk in yet 

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hurrah! 
Scooby that is brilliant news I am so pleased  
Karen
xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Excellent news Scooby - Be warned though you may get more than you bargained for we have a very high rate of twins on the thread!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Linda 

Has it sunk in yet... , bet your still both on cloud Nine....  isn't it brill... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me butting in here - not sure if its the right place to ask??....

Looks like we may be starting treatment at Sheffield Care soon.
Just wondered what its like - consultants / nurses etc etc.

And also, have been reading Care bulletin board and alot of people seem to have an issue with EC being painful at Sheffield because no pain relief can be given?

Any advice / help / positive experiences on the above would be appreciated!

Thanks

SallyB
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi SallyB
Welcome to the thread, I have just been on here a few weeks myself, I start downregging tomorrow.
We have had 2 visits to Care and they were lovely both times, the consultant Mr Shaker is really nice and the nurses and receptionists make you feel relaxed, they are very friendly, everyone smiles and says hello.
I don't know about EC because I haven't been through that bit yet but I have got my pain relief drugs and sedatives ready and am hoping for the best.
The others can probably give you more detail about that bit
Love Karen
xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi sally,
Welcome to the thread - you are definitely in the right place 
I love the staff at Sheffield and have found them to be excellent and very caring.
I have always been treated as an individual rather than just a number!
With regards egg collection I found it fine.. you are given temazepan and a local anaesthetic. On my first ec with the old consultant i experienced discomfort similar to a rough smear test, on the 2nd ec with dr Shaker (my hero!) I had no pain at all - he was fab.
It does differ with individuals but you can ask for extra pain relief at the time.
HTH and good luck
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi sally its lovely at care all the staff are so friendly as for egg collection my first one killed but i did only have gas and air and a tmazapan the second one what i was dreading was brill just a bit uncomfortable but it always is when someones messing down there and this time i had a voltrol supposetry and tmazapan and local anesthetic so don't worry and welcome don't u worry too Karen any any way its like any thing some have good experiences with EC some don't its just like child birth love caza, rach lovely pic piper u beat me to it i was just writing r your two all over


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

SallyEB - Welcome hun, like everyone else has said the staff at care are brilliant, they are really, really friendly. I can't help you with the ec bit because im still d/regging at the moment but i've received my drugs and i've got temazepam and paracetamol suppositories so hopefully they will help with the pain.

Scooby - How are you hun? I bet you're still on cloud nine.

Karen - Good luck with the d/regging tomorrow hun, are you excited?

Piper,Caza,Rach - How are your little ones doing? Hope you are all ok.

Deb Bee, Puss - How are the pregnancies coming along? Deb Bee, have you still got that jelly bean fetish.

Well i went for a blood test today and hopefully if the results come back ok tomorrow i'll start stimming tomorrow night. I've got to go to London with pooey work until friday now though so i'll catch up with you all then.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All... 

Well seem to have sussed the ticker thing after a couple of attempts, am defo not very computer literate... , roll on the bank holiday is all I can say, this week seems to be dragging.... 

SallyB - Welcome to the thread, all I can do is repeat what the other girls have said, some really great nurses there, and Dr shaker, brilliant, out of 3 EC only had discomfort with one of them  

Linda - You still grinnin  , are we on the count down to the scan now, bet your excited... , take it easy... 

Leanne - Hope the bloods are good today, and yopu can start downregging tonight.... , don't fancy the jaunt to London though with work  , have moved from jelly beans to Haribo now.... 

Karen - Yippeee its Downregging day today isn't it.... , how you feeling... , let us know how you get on.. 

Caza - Hows everybody your end... , what you been up to...

Puss - Hows it going, anymore purchases... , 

Rach - Hows Euan, hope he's back to his usual self, and feeling much better.... 

Piper - Hows Jack, and Imogen, have we started walking yet...  or on our marks get set ....GO.... 


Hi to everyone else, catch you all later... 
luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow! Thank-you for all replying!!
Have not had a good day at work but you've all just cheered me up!

Feel better about EC now - not scared about a bit of pain just read afew things that made it sound really bad......but sounds OK now!

To introduce myself properly - we have male factory issues so will need ICSI (as far as we know i am OK). We have had one cycle done (diff clinic) but that was a BFN, so looking to try again soon.
We have an appt booked in 2 weeks time to see the consultant who will review our notes from previous cycle & advise on next steps. I am not very patient and just want to get started!!.....but know as its a diff clinic for us we have to go through the process of appts etc before we can start again - frustrating though!

Thank-you again for replying, hope to keep up with everyone's stories!

Sally
X


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

HI there girls

All's well here,  midwife appt yesterday went smoothly and Junior seems to be jumping around quite well now, especially in the evenings.  Had another little buying splurge at the weekend,  but as you know bargains must be grabbed when you see them  


Welcome SallyB - Care Sheffield were great for us each time we had treatment, though ultimately by some absolute miracle we got there under our own steam in the end  

Dr Shaker is a lovely chap, very caring and puts you at ease immediately.  The nurses and other staff were always really helpful to us too.

I had 3 EC's altogether with no real pain to speak of on any of them,  just a feeling of someone having a good old rummage around down below    Used voltarol suppository, temazepam and a local anaesthetic for all of them.

Big hello to everyone - hope you're all enjoying the sunshine  

Oooh it's The Apprentice tonight - wonder who's going to get the boot this evening  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a few personals ..... will catch up properly in the next couple of days

Thanks for all your lovely messages, yes still on cloud 9 and can't believe its happened. Roll on the 8th which at the moment seems ages away 

*SallyB* ~ Welcome to the thread, you sure are in the right place. The staff at Care are absolutely lovely and am sure that you will feel at home there.

*Leanne* ~ How's the jabs going?

*Karen* ~ Good Luck for tomorrow

Love to you all

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

First couple of downreg jabs have gone really well - no bruising! I couldn't believe it, the trial one made a massive bruise so I was expecting the same. Just going upstairs to do my third one shortly so will send a longer msg later. Felt a bit squeamish though while pushing the plunger down! All the blood drained out of my face the first time. 

Glad everyone is doing ok 

Back in a bit
Karen
xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi again, I am back 
This time I got all itchy lumps round the injection site, they are still there, I had used the same leg 2 days in a row though cos tried the other leg and must have caught a nerve as it hurt but I did use a different bit of my thigh.  Hope I'm not allergic. It did feel mega itchy for a few mins on the first couple of times too. 

Went to see Pirates of the Carribean 3 last night, it is a very long film but it is good, better than the 2nd one anyway. My DH is now in love with Keira, I must admit she did look stunning. He keeps calling me Keira now  

We are going to the cricket at Headingley tomorrow with a couple we know. Unfortunately they insist on bringing their 4 month old baby along, although what he will enjoy at cricket I have no idea. I would prefer an adults day out myself at the moment but they want to show him off and you can't blame them.  They know about our treatment so are probably expecting me to be a psycho due to my hormones. 

Scooby - so happy for you, glad you are doing well, can't wait for your scan either! 

Puss - You go ahead and splurge on cute baby clothes, I have treated myself to a top and jeans today to wear at the cricket tomorrow. I was sure Katie was going to get her marching orders on the apprentice but unfortunately not yet 

Sally - I know what you mean I hate waiting for anything, we had our first appointment with Mr Shaker on 19th April and I am now downregging so they move quick, so you shouldn't have too long to wait. It would have been quicker but I was on day 16 so they couldn't start me that day 21 without me having HIV tests etc so I started on the very next one, you might be even quicker with it being your second go

DebBee - We go to the supermarket in Pontefract sometimes near where the haribo factory is and it smells yummy there, I love rubber sweets especially fried eggs, they should make a whole series of small rubber sweet food shouldn't they  

Leanne - How was the trip to London and have you started stimming? Good luck for that, tell me all about it if you don't mind - I like to know whats in store for me next! 

Caza, Piper - Thanks for reassurance about EC from you guys, that's the bit I am dreading, although I do really want to have a pic of our embryos (touch wood we get some) so I can show them if the treatment works - look this is you when you were only 4 cells - how cool is that! 

Elliebabe - Hi how are you?

Hi to everyone I have missed
Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry i've not been on for a few days cos i've been away with work but im back now yayy.
Well i started stimming on wednesday and made a complete and utter mess of it. I had serious problems drawing the fluid up because it kept getting sucked back down into the vial, then when i did finally get it into the syringe it was full of air and i ended up losing half of the fluid trying to get the air out - so for the first 2 days i only got about 3/4 of my dose. It was worse because i was away and all on my own, i just sat sobbing in my hotel room. Anyway im back now and i got some good tips on my injections from some of the girls on the cycle buddies thread so last nights injection went much better - any other tips would be greatly appreciated though.

Karen - Glad your d/regging is going well, mine always gets itchy too, i don't think its anything to worry about. London was ok thanks, didnt see much of it though cos i was working. Enjoy your cricket today hun.

Scooby - Hi hun, Has it sunk in yet. I bet you cant wait for that scan now - i hope it comes round quickly for you.

Sally - I hate waiting too, i hope you can start your treatment really soon. They are brill at Care though and when you've had that first consultation they'll more or less let you start on your next cycle.

Puss - Dont blame you for buying more stuff hun, baby stuff is so cute isnt it, and who can resist a bargain.

Deb Bee - Aww i love haribo's. My favourites are Tangfastics and star mix. ummm im getting hungry now.

Elliebabe, Piper, Rach and Caza - Hope you are all well, and your little ones are doing ok too.

Well i best go off to work now. Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All

Just got a question re AF.

After our BFN in April I had my AF the day after we found out (so day 28 of the IVF cycle)
Now waiting for next "nornal" AF to arrive but on day 30 now and nothing - don't even feel like its on its way - normally get stomach cramps beforehand.

Do you think this is normal? I am normally very regular between days 26-28.

Wanted to be able to start on next cycle (end of June) if Care would let me, but this might mean everything gets messed up

Care have also said something about a "summer break" they have last week of July / 1st week of Aug where they only do monitoring (not EC or ET i think she said) due to re-furbishment, so if my cycle clashed with this I may have to start later?
Do any of you know anything about that as well?

Hope you all enjoy the bank holiday weekend (even though its going to rain lots tomorrow!)

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Now for those personals I promised ..........

*Sally* ~ I found that after our last tx my cycle was a few days out, it took my body time to adjust again so try not to worry too much, I know its easier said than done. Sorry but haven't heard anything about the summer break or the refurb. Give them a call if your worried 

*Leanne* ~ I struggled to begin with as the vials are vaccum sealed. I found that if you turned the vial upside down and pulled the liquid through that helped.









*Karen* ~ Hope you enjoy the cricket today







and don't live up to your psycho reputation  I was really looking forward to getting a picture of our embroys this time but the machine is broken and has been since November. A nurse told us that they weren't going to get it fixed due to cost cutting 

*Deb Bee* ~ Have you still got the Jelly Baby fettish?

*Puss* ~ Have you started on the nursery yet? What kind of theme are you going for? I don't blame you buying stuff I think you need so much that you might as well start 

*Caza* ~ Maddison and Jacob still keeping you on your toes?

*Elliebabe* ~ How's you and Oliver doing?

*Rach* ~ How's Euan and Imogen doing? Love your new picture of them, can't believe how much they have changed 

*Piper* ~ Not long till their first birthday now, you planning a big party? Hope you, Jack and Marysa are well. 

I know someone pointed this out the other day but I have only just realised how many sets of







there are 

It still isn't sinking in yet am still doing  daily  luckily getting them off ebay so not costing a fortune, DH thinks I lost the plot  he's say you are pg but just want to be sure. The scan still seems an age away, can you tell I'm inpatient? Love to anyone I may have missed xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Hope you are all having a nice weekend, shame about the weather. No gardening for me today then, will have to go to pizza hut instead    

Cricket was better than I expected yesterday, my DH's friend brought his dad (instead of his wife and baby) so we had an adults day out after all.  It would definately have been a mistake to bring a young baby, it was quite cold and we were squashed into tight seats surrounded by middle aged men so I don't think they would have appreciated a crying baby. There were only a handful of kids there and they were all over 5. He bought his baby a mini cricket bat and managed to get it signed by Dickie Bird! I sort of understand a few rules of cricket now but I still prefer rugby league any day. 

They told us the camera for the embryos was broken but they said you are allowed to take a camera phone in and take a pic of the embryos on the screen. My DH has a very good camera phone so we are going to do that.  The nurse said you only have a couple of seconds to take a quick pic. Hope this is correct as that bit is really important to me for some reason - am I strange? 

Anyway take care all
Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a real quickie to say i hope everyone is doing well and having nice bank holiday weekends.
Karen - glad the cricket was ok for you hun, hope the d/regging is still going well.
Im in for a scan between 8 and 9 in the morning so no bank holiday lie in for me.
Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







with your scan this morning

xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone.. 

Well what a Bank holiday wash out.... , rain non stop for 2 days lovely, but better than being at work so hope everyones enjoying it..... ... 

Karen - Glad the jab seems to be going ok, and the cricket went ok, my dh loves it but I can't understand the rules either...     Haribo Fried Eggs are my fav to.... .... Don't think your strange wanting a piccie of your embies, you should have one, their fab...


Leanne - Hope London was ok, not surprised you got upset doing jabs on your own, drawing up the fluid can be tricky sometimes, and then another day quite easy... hope it gets easier... .. Let us know how the scan went today...  


Sally - My AF was always regular, same as yours, but sometimes inbetween treatments I went 33 days, was always when I wanted it to turn up on time...  typical... Care always shut for 2 weeks in summer, and 2 weeks at Christmas..

Linda - Can you believe them not fixing the picture embyro machine, because of cost cutting.... How Much do we pay!!!!  My DH thought I was mad as well, i kept doing the       ... Not long till Scan day, bet you can't wait..  

Caza - Hope everyones ok... 

Puss - Hows you and Junior doing.. ,, can you feel junior moving about alot... ,, hope your havin a good bank hol... 

Rach - Hope Euans better, and enjoying being home with Mum, Dad and Imogen.. 

Piper - Hope everyones ok your end, has Jack and Marysa atrted walking yet... 


Well me, am fine was abit ill Saturday think me and Dh ate something that disagreed with us,, he said I was trying to poison him... .. Hi to anyone I've missed enjoy whats left of the Bank Hol.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I went to Care this morning, didnt have a scan just a blood test, but im back in wednesday and friday for a scan and more blood tests. When i phoned for my results they said i would need to up my dosage from 150ui (2 amps) to 225ui (3 amps) - does this mean the drugs aren't working very well for me? I'm a bit worried now, how much menopur did anyone else have to take?
Anyways,

Deb Bee - Oooh i love the fried eggs too but the sour ones are definitely my favourites, bought a big bag today mmm.

Scooby - Dont blame you for doing   daily, i think i would be the same. Is your scan this friday or next friday?

Karen - How you doing hun? Are the jabs going ok? It can't be long til your holidays now, i bet you're dead excited.

A big hello to Puss, Sally, Piper, Rach, Elliebabe and Caza.

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Leeanne,
Sheffield care are quite conservative with the amt of drugs and that is why they do so many blood tests. They have started you on a low level and now they are just giving you a boost. As i have quite a high fsh for my age i was always on 3 amps for both cycles.
I'm sure you will have lots of lovely follicles come Wednesday  
Linda, you have a long way to go to catch up with me.. i tested from day1, sometimes twice a day!! not long now til your scan! a week on friday 
Karen, not strange at all! I have every picture of J&M right from the 8cells that they were, the 7wk blob to the later ones where you can see who is who 
Debbee,Poor you and dh hun! Glad you're feeling better and back on the choccie! 
Caza, saw your post on tother board are you thinking of buying another buggy 
Sally after my bfn the next af was much later than normal, very frustrating when you want to get going again! Hope she caomes soon!
Rach, Elliebabe, Puss, hope you're all ok and enjoying the bank holiday despite the weather 
Jack and Marysa got their first pair of proper shoes on saturday (cruising ones as they walk along the furniture and on their walkers but crawl in the gaps!) So very proud as the lady serving us said to me that they had both been brilliant and were a real credit to me and dh! Very proud mummy! 
Take care all, good luck on Wednesday leeanne,


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

What a bl**dy washout is all I can say 

*Deb Bee* ~ Your right I couldn't believe it when the Nurse said it was due to cost cutting and the other thing was that Sheffield don't have enough long dressing gowns so I got one that didn't even cover my  She asked us to fill in a comments form asking for longer dressing gowns as Nottingham and Manchester have ones with logo's on as well . You feeling better? If you are going to poison him its better if you don't do it to yourself 

*Leanne* ~ They are really careful with what drugs they give you as they don't want to over stimulate you therefore they are a bit cautious. I was on 225 so don't worry. 

*Piper* ~ First pair of shoes  Bet your felt really proud with her comment  Thanks for putting my mind at rest I thought I was going  doing a daily test, it just feels ages until the scan (8th) and apart from tiredness, gained a little weight have got no other symptons so it just puts my mind at rest.

*Karen* ~ I will eat any Harribo, have you seen they have brought out the reduced sugar ones 

 to Sally, Puss, Rach, Elliebabe, Caza

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone

I knew as soon as i asked that question AF would arrive!
So not stressing as much now, but will feel better when we have been & seen Mr Shaker next week to find out when we can start.

Sally
X


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Piper and Scooby - Thankyou so much for replying, i feel a bit better now and not panicking as much. I guess it was quite a low dose i was started on.

Piper - Aww bless Jack and Marysa getting their first pair of shoes, its great that they were both really well behaved, i can understand you being really proud.

Scooby - aww i bet you felt so embarrassed with your bum hanging out of that short dressing gown, i guess i've got that to look forward to. Have you done anything nice over the weekend or have you just stayed in cos of the weather?

Sally - Yayy on AF arriving     . Good luck with your appointment with Mr Shaker next week, hope you can start real soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ Glad we have helped. Have not done much at all this weekend and have been bored with a capital B some of the time   Have slept quiet a bit thou 

*Sally* ~ Great stuff you just knew that would happen 

Well DH has just cooked a lovely Thai curry (3rd one recently) could get used to this 

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Back to work tomorrow  - but only 4 days to work and my hols start next week  , we fly to Kefalonia on Tues 5th but I've got next Monday off to tidy the house and snuggle my cats before we go.  Downreg jabs are going fine, day 6 today and no side effects yet. As I am downregging for at least 3 weeks due to the holiday I needed more downreg drugs so they gave me a top up prescription but when I took it to Boots they wouldn't give me any syringes to go with the drugs and said they couldn't sell them without a prescription so that was helpful (not) so I will have to ask for another prescription for syringes now.

Short dressing gowns don't sound too clever, not with my big dimply bum! 
Can't we take our own like at the Hospital when you have your HSG and have to queue up with a plastic shopping basket with your knickers in  lol

Hi Leanne
Good luck on Weds for your scan, I'm sure you will be growing chucky eggs like mad by then.

Hi Scooby
Glad your DH is looking after you, have as much sleep as you need, no I didn't know there were reduced sugar ones. I eat Boots diabetic sweets at work sometimes to save on the calories 

Hi Piper 
Aw first shoes, can you post a pic of them in their shoes I bet they are so cute

Hi Sally
Good luck meeting Mr Shaker he is absolutely lovely and we felt so at ease with him straight away


Hi Rach, Elliebabe, Puss, Caz and anyone else I have missed, hope you are all ok 

I will possibly be ready for starting stimming on 13th June when I get back from hols but I got this nomination at work for going sailing in Southampton on 19th June (some corporate team building thing) - it is a Tuesday - I would have to travel down Monday evening and come back Tuesday evening. I'll probably be having my scans etc that week so do you think I could still go on this trip? I have to let work know this week.
What do you reckon? 

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick reply Karen but if you are stimming then you should be fine.  They only do bloods and scans every Monday, Wednesday and Friday morning between 8 and 9am      So if you do have to go on the Monday you will be fine to travel later on that day and be back on Tuesday ready for more bloods and possible scan on Wednesday morning.

Were abouts in Kefalonia are you going?  We are looking to go in September when its cooled down a bit, can't believe I'm saying that   and am not sure which bit is best to go.

Hope this helps.

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin  

Well back to work and so far NO RAIN... Bl**dy typical...... and think I've got a cold blame the crappy weather I think... ,,, didn't do much over Bank Hol, mainly coz of weather so roll on the  ... Oh did eat 2 large packets of Haribo tho.... 


Karen - Holidays   next week bet you can't wait to feel the Sun and relax, oohhh I'm getting very jealous...  and as for another prescription for needles can you believe it... are they cutting down I still have loads left...


Leanne - I was also on 3 amps of Menopur so don't worry... ... there'll be loads of lovely follies tomorrow...  let us know...


Linda - Reduced Sugar Haribo, never seen them, where they from then... ...As for sleep you sleep all you like, I was very sleepy at the begining in fact still need naps...  ...As for DH do you loan him out to cook.... 


Sally - AF arriving typical, but glad it has,    Roll on your Appt next week with Dr Shaker hes lovely...  


Piper - New Shoes Fab... ... shoes for 2 I bet that was expensive... 


Hi Puss, Rach, Caza, Elliebabe and anyone else I've missed catch you guys later...


luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Went for me scan today and i've got 10 follies which im really happy with, only problem is they are a bit smaller than what they should be right now, so im hoping and praying they do some serious growing over the next few days. The clinic haven't upped my dose again so im hoping they don't think its a major problem - im back in on friday for another scan so fingers crossed they've got a spurt on by then.

Deb Bee - Hope your cold is getting better hun, i had a big bag of those sour haribos the other day and now im hooked - i forgot how nice they were.

Karen - Not long til your holidays now. Its good that you've not had any side effects from the drugs - its so silly that they'll give you the drugs but not the needles to use it, how do they think you're supposed to use it.

Scooby - How you doing hun?

Hello to piper, elliebabe, rach, Caza, Puss, Sally and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne  

10 Follies is great, fandabydozy.... , am sure by friday they will have grown, they can do some serious growing in a couple of days...  so don't worry,  sounds like EC will be on Monday then... let us know how you get on tomorrow, bet your sssoooooo excited....

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just thought I better catch up, seems ages since I have sent a message.  Have been reading the board but just never got time to reply to you all.

Deb-bee - glad to see your nearly 16 weeks, hope your feeling ok and not trying to poison Rob again this week.  Have you got Puss syndrome yet and gone out buying things.  I waited till 20 week scan before I bought anything, then went totally mad in 21/22 week, DH thought someone had been hacking into bank account.  You take care.

Puss - hope your still blooming and take good care of yourself.  Over half way now, your pregnancy seems to be going so fast, Oliver will have a new playmate soon.

Piper - Hope J & M are not having you running around too much.  God not long now until they are 1, it seems only yesterday.  Is DH away again at mo.

Rachg - hope E & I are ok and that Euan is on the mend now.  Will pop over in next couple of weeks, Oliver said he would like to do lunch?

Scooby - has it sunk in yet, Oliver is 11weeks old and it has still not sunk in.  So don't knock yourself out about pg tests, when you have scans it will seem a little bit real.  Good luck with scan.

Levin - that is fantastic news about 10 follies, don't knock yourself out, try relaxing abit and it will all happen.  When you go on Friday, they will have grown and if you need a couple more days, then you will scan again Monday.  Care will do everything in there power to get your pregnant, look at the board, we are all living proof.  Good luck for Friday.

Karen - hope you managed to get some more syringes, I went away for a couple of days with work last year with I was d-regging to Ireland, don't forget to get a letter from Doctor to say why you are carrying syringes.  I did and they never asked, but been told you definitely need the letter for the airport and customs.  Have a good holiday.

Sally - welcome to the thread, good luck with appointment with Dr Shaker, he is a diamond.

Caza - hope J & M are ok and not keeping you too busy like Piper's two.

Well we are all ok, had Oliver weighed yesterday and he is now 9lb 7.5oz, he is getting such a big boy, has a long way to catch E & I up.  He seems to be smiling all the time and such a happy baby.  It is our anniversary on Sunday, so we are going for a curry Saturday night, dropping him off at Grandma's house for a couple of hours, this is the first time I have left him, I'm crying typing this,  I know I shouldn't be so protective.  He is my baby and I just love him so much.  Girl pull yourself together.  Sorry girls will stop whinging.

Good luck to you all.

xxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok.

Elliebabe - So glad that Oliver is a happy, smiley baby. Bless you hun, i can understand you being emotional leaving him for the first time, hope you have a nice anniversary though and enjoy your curry on saturday night.

A big hello to Deb Bee, Karen, Scooby, Caza, Piper, Rach and Sally. So sorry theres not many personals tonight but im absolutely shattered today. Im back in at Care in the morning and just hoping like mad these follicles have grown. Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quickie tonight will catch up properly over the next couple of days.

*Leanne* ~ Sounds like your doing just great. Good luck tomorrow.

Can you offer any advice? As you know I have been doing almost daily  and thought well the lines are getting darker and in a quicker time which put my mind at rest. However, it was said to me (not by the medical profession) that once you have had a positive the pregnancy hormone stays in your body for ages so the results I am getting may not be accurate. As you can imagine this has scared me to say the least. I even got DP to call Care today and explain my concerns and the fact that I was doing this  and they didn't say anything or seem concerned. I just feel very alone at the moment, and am trying not to worry but am scared incase anything has happened.

Sorry for the 'me' post but I know you girls will understand.

xxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Linda,
As the threads hpt queen I shall try and put your mind at rest.
Different hpts measure different levels of hormone. The hcg in your blood increases day by day (should be doubling every 48hrs) If you have seen the lines get darker and appear quicker this is a good indication that your levels are increasing.
However with some tests you can get dodgy tests where lines are faint - so don't automatically think there is something wrong if you do get a faint line. The wait for a scan i found to be excruciating worse than the 2ww in many ways. But sweetie, you got a good healthy bfp, and there is every reason to think that you will see a lovely healthy heartbeat (or 2!)next friday and go on to have a healthy pregnancy and birth. People seem to love to scare you with horror stories, so try and stay positive and only listen to the people with something good to say 
Take care
Piper x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - Aww bless you hun, i can't really give you any advice regarding pregnancy tests but just wanted say im sorry you're feeling scared and alone and that were all here whenever you need to chat. I know its hard hun but try not to worry because stress won't do you any good, i really hope next friday comes round quickly for you because then it will put your mind at rest. 

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Linda - Totally agree with everything our Piper has said, everything will be fine, but we all worry until we get to scan day which as piper said is sometimes worse than the 2ww...  try not to worry which is easier said than done as we all worry here, just wait till your scan for the 1 or 2 heartbeats ssoooo exciting....


Leanne - All the best today for your scan hun.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks girls you have been a great help   I definately agree that these times are worse than the  you just feel so isolated you have got the result that you want and then have to wait ages anyway its only a week to go now 

*Leanne* ~ How did you get on this morning?

xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Been for scan today and i feel a bit better now, my follies have done a bit of growing. I've got 1x16mm, 3x14mm, 5x12mm and a few smaller ones too. So the nurses think my egg collection will be either tuesday or wednesday, i might find out when i ring for results after dinner. Hopefully they will all be 17mm or above by then.

Scooby - Hope you are feeling a bit better today hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ Am feeling better thanks. Good news then, keep drinking the milk and water, that will encourage growth

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne - Follies coming along nicey...  sound like good sizes to me, am sure the littler ones will have a growth spurt....roll on EC ... 

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Leanne - Glad the scan was OK - sounds good! I'm sure they will just right by next Tues / Weds

Scooby - The advice the other girls have given you all sounds good to me. I can only imagine how horrible this wait must be. I haven't got to that stage but have often thought it must be worse than the 2ww. Keep smiling though - sure all will be OK

Karen - hope jabs are going OK & you are looking forward to your hols.

Hello to everyone else - short message (sorry) - working from home today while i wait for man to come and fix the dishwasher!

Hope you all have nice weekends  

Sally
X


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everybody, can't stay long as my DH is nagging me to get dressed so we can go shopping! AF arrived the other day so all on track to start stimming after holiday, think I had a hot flush/flash last night in bed, it woke me up and I was drenched in sweat and couldn't breathe with the heat, hopefully it means I am downregging as I should be. 

Leanne, great news on 10 follies, and they seem to be growing well, I am so excited for you - EC next week, that has come round so quick! Fingers crossed for you xxx 

Scooby, I don't blame you for peeing on so many sticks! However I am sure you will feel so much better when you have had your scan, fingers crossed for you too, I have a feeling everything is going to be perfect  xxx 

Everyone else, enjoy the weekend, will pop back on to say some more hello's before our holiday on Tues - DH is now telling me off so see you later
Lots of love
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ You back in for your scan and bloods tomorrow <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









*Karen* ~ I never really suffered with hot flushes like your describing although I would feel hot but not drenched in sweat  Not long till your holiday. You done your last minute shopping 

*Deb Bee* ~ How's your bump coming along? Have you started buying things yet?

*Puss* ~ You started on the nursery yet?

*Caza* ~ You and your lovely babies OK?

*Elliebabe* ~ You had a good weekend? Oliver is certainly putting on the weight which is great.

*Rach* ~ How you doing?

*Piper* ~ You will be pleased to hear for the time being I have stopped doing  think its been 3 days now  

*Sally* ~ You got a date for starting yet?

Question for you when they give me a prescription for the cyclogest on Friday is it just a normal prescription charge or not, can anyone remember?

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you're all having great weekends,

Scooby - Hiya hun, how are you doing? Do you feel any better for not doing the pee-sticks for a few days, i can understand how tempting it must be. Im in for a scan and blood test tomorrow and hopefully if it goes well it will be ec on wednesday. 

Karen - Ooh bet you're really excited about your holiday now hun, have you packed yet? Is it just a week you're going for or 2. Bet you can't wait to start stimming when you come back.

Sallyeb - Hiya hun, have you had your appointment at Care yet or are you in this week? Hope you can get started straight away.

Deb Bee - Are you getting a big bump yet, bet you're dying to buy loads of baby stuff.

Puss - Have you bought more stuff for the bump yet, bet once you start you cant stop.

Hello to Piper, Rach, Elliebabe, Caza and anyone else i might have missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi *Leanne* ~ It feels like your EC has come round really quickly, hopefully you will be doing your trigger injection tomorrow night <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F40%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







do you know if your ET will be on Friday or Saturday?

Might see you if its Friday 

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby, i've no idea - they might tell me that tomorrow all being well, i really hope these follies are big enough now. Ive been having a bit of pain so i hope this is a good sign that something is happening in there, also got really sore (.)(.) too - did you find this when stimming? It would be great if i saw you at Care on friday.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Our appt with Mr Shaker is this week (Thurs) so am hoping he will let us start on next cycle (mid / end of June)
Will be happier once I know if this is the case or not so i know what i'm doing!
Hope everyone else is OK

Leanne - good luck for this week!

Sally
X


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend with the sunshine...  ... think its gonna be nice today too... Not been up to anything myself just pottering in the garden... defo need to buy some bigger clothes though far to tight...  


Leanne - Sounds like them follies are ready if your getting a bit uncomfortable... .. let us know how you get on today and when EC is probably Weds.... , excited for you hun... 


Linda - Cyclogest unfortunately is not a Normal Precription charge, will be a private one, so depending how many boxes you need, think I paid about £40 ish pound for either 3 or 4 boxes sorry carn't remember brain like a sieve.... 


Sally - Good luck with your appt Thursday let us know how you get on with the lovely Dr Shaker... 


Karen - Jollies are nearly here..  bet you can't wait to relax in the sun....  hope you've not packed to much stuff.... plenty of sarongs for those luvely bruised legs... 


Puss - Hows things hun, hows the warm weather suiting you... 


Piper-  Hows Jack and Marysa going with their Cruiser shoes, bet there well cute... 


Rach - Hows everthing your end, Euan and Imogen ok... 


Elliebabe - How you feeling have you been for anymore tests...  hows our Oliver... 


Caza - Hi hope your all ok... 


Well better do some work before I get the sack.. ... have a great day guys.. 


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well ec is definitely wednesday, i have my last jab tonight at 10.15 and then ec at 10.15 wednesday morning. My follies had done plenty of growing, i've got 1x20mm, 3x19mm, 4x18mm, 2x16mm (which should have reached 17mm by wednesday) and 3x14mm which the nurse says might just be big enough by then, so all systems go. I can't wait.

Deb Bee - Aww bless you with your clothes getting too tight, you should go and splurge and treat yourself.

Karen - Just wanted to say have a nice holiday hun, hope you have a great time.

Sally - Good luck for appointment on thursday hun, fingers crossed you can start next cycle.

Hello to Scooby, Piper, Rach, Elliebabe, Caza, Puss and anyone else i've missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F75%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







*Leanne* so chuffed for you, you obviously drank lots of milk and water at the weekend  Did they say when your having your transfer?

What have you decided to do about work in the 

*Sally* ~







with your appointment won't get on after tonight till back end of week as away with work.

*Karen* ~ Have a fab holiday, can't wait to hear all about it, then we might book ours 

*Deb Bee* ~ I think you should go on a shopping trip and treat yourself 

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - Hi hun, i don't know about et yet, i forgot to ask them that oops. I've got all this week and next week booked off work as holiday so im gonna get loads of rest after et. I'll be back at work for last week of 2ww so i'll just take it easy - the 2ww will kill me though cos im so impatient. Are you excited for your scan on friday?

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin.... 

Gosh its all happening on here....

Leanne - Fab news on the follies am sure there be lots of eggies on Weds, and the little ones will have caught up... will be thinkin about you tomorrow let us know how you get on when you feel up to it....... so excited... 


Linda - Not long now till Friday for your scan, bet you can't wait, it does seem to drag when your waiting for it and then all of a sudden its here.... 

Well have got a Midwife appt tomorrow afternoon to have some blood tests taken.. hope the scales aren't working or they won't be by the time I've stood on them....  

Hi to everyone else
Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everybody
Just a quick hello before I jet off on my jollies, we fly at 1pm today, can't wait! Need to set off in about an hour, still tidying house and not had a shower yet, also still packing! but can always find time for you lovely ladies  

Leanne, good luck with EC, can't wait to hear all about it, hope it goes really well and you get lots of lovely big chucky eggs 

Sally, good luck with the appointment this week, hope you can get started soon, tell us all about it

Scooby, good luck with your scan, can't wait to hear all about it 

Deb Bee, hope your midwife appointment goes well 

It's all happening this week isn't it! I will have so much good news to read when I get back  aarrggghhh I will miss all the gossip! 

Wonder if there is an internet cafe where we are going 

Hi to everyone I have missed, speak to you all when I get back - and I want details!  
I get back late next Tues night (12th) and have my appointment at Care on Weds morn to see if I can start stimming 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen - Enjoy your jollies hun, don't worry we'll all fill you in when you come back. I hope you can start stimming as soon as you come back. Oooh its so exciting.

Deb Bee - Good luck for your midwife appointment hun. Are you getting a bit of a bump now.

Scooby - Friday will be here before you know it, yayy.

Hello to Piper, Sally, Caza, Elliebabe, Rach, Puss and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97790.new#new


----------

